# What I learned today:



## Sprout (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought this might be fun for a thread. Let me know if there is one already in existence. Have you ever learned something, whether trivial or more significant, and just wanted to tell someone about it? This is a place to share any of those moments you've had in the kitchen today. It can be an epiphany, something you learned the hard way, a quirk you just noticed, whatever you learned. 

For example, today I learned that chopping seven cloves of garlic is much easier than chopping a single clove of garlic. 
I also learned that a 4 1/2 second pour from my olive oil cruet is approximately one tablespoon. 
On Sunday I learned (again) that I always, always, always need to set a timer when I put something in the oven. No, I will not remember what time I put it in, or probably even to check it. 

Anyone else learn anything in the kitchen today? (or recently)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 2, 2013)

I learned (again) that my best ideas often happen when I have no idea what I'm going to do and just go with what first pops into my head.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2013)

I learned that a couple of packets of gravy mix can save an overcooked meat loaf. Spike made one and fell asleep. He brought me a very large piece. I made the gravy and put the meatloaf in the pan to absorb the gravy. Came out perfect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2013)

I learned that I cannot handle 1/4 tsp of cayenne in my curried tuna salad.  I also learned how to fix the rest of it, added more mayo, lemon juice and diced sweet peppers.


----------



## jharris (Apr 3, 2013)

I have nothing to contribute today Sprout but what a great idea for a thread.

Subscribed!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 3, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I learned that I cannot handle 1/4 tsp of cayenne in my curried tuna salad.  I also learned how to fix the rest of it, added more mayo, lemon juice and diced sweet peppers.



Sounds yummy! What else goes into your curried tuna salad?


----------



## Sprout (Apr 3, 2013)

Addie said:


> I learned that a couple of packets of gravy mix can save an overcooked meat loaf. Spike made one and fell asleep. He brought me a very large piece. I made the gravy and put the meatloaf in the pan to absorb the gravy. Came out perfect.


Good save!


----------



## merstar (Apr 3, 2013)

I learned to never try and cook something after coming back from sitting in the dentist's office for 2 1/2 hours, on 3 hours of sleep, getting pricked with countless, painful needles, being drilled and drilled and still feeling pain, then getting pricked with more needles, and feeling sore all night....all for a damn crown.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2013)

merstar, that sounds like a hellish day.  Hope you feel better soon.  And that the crown was on a tooth where it will actually get shown off!

I've learned that one of those little soap-filled dishbrushes (the one that looks like a mushroom with a very bristly stem) filled with Soft Scrub Gel with bleach is great for cleaning the sink and/or sinkmat.   I also use it to clean any plastic cutting board I've used for meat before I put it into the dishwasher.

I've learned that I cannot get the smell of onion/garlic/potato out of my hands for days no matter what I've tried.  For a couple bucks I can buy a box of food service gloves at my grocery store and not worry about smelly hands ever again.

I've learned that no matter how yummy my dinner tasted I still can't get my hubby to wash dishes... *sigh*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Sounds yummy! What else goes into your curried tuna salad?



I did this one last week: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/curried-chicken-salad-85021.html

Used two cans tuna in water this week.  Makes a nice topping for green salad and since Shrek doesn't like it I get 3-4 lunches out of it.


----------



## Addie (Apr 3, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> merstar, that sounds like a hellish day. Hope you feel better soon. And that the crown was on a tooth where it will actually get shown off!
> 
> I've learned that one of those little soap-filled dishbrushes (the one that looks like a mushroom with a very bristly stem) filled with Soft Scrub Gel with bleach is great for cleaning the sink and/or sinkmat. I also use it to clean any plastic cutting board I've used for meat before I put it into the dishwasher.
> 
> ...


 
Washing your hands just using a stainless steel spoon will help to get rid of that garlic/onion odor. 

Start using paper plates for hubby. Since you are the one to do the dishes, you get to use regular plates. Why create more work for yourself?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2013)

Addie, I've used the spoon, no luck. I've got two of those stainless "potatoes" (my SIL didn't know I had one when she got me one) and neither of them do a thing.  I have scrubbed my hands with lemon or lemon and salt and still smell.  I think I've tried every permutation of hand soap-nope.  The gloves have been my saving!

And it's not plates that need washing - we have a nice, quiet Bosch that does that.  It's all my good quality pots and pans and my cast iron that gets hand washed.  They still feel greasy to me after he does them, plus he'd use soapy water on my decades-cured pans.  Besides, he wouldn't mind the paper plates.


----------



## merstar (Apr 3, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> merstar, that sounds like a hellish day.  Hope you feel better soon.  And that the crown was on a tooth where it will actually get shown off!
> 
> I've learned that one of those little soap-filled dishbrushes (the one that looks like a mushroom with a very bristly stem) filled with Soft Scrub Gel with bleach is great for cleaning the sink and/or sinkmat.   I also use it to clean any plastic cutting board I've used for meat before I put it into the dishwasher.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the good wishes, Cooking Goddess! Unfortunately, the tooth is in the back and really can't be seen. But, luckily, I feel better today!

Great tips - I'll have to look for those dish brushes. Yeah, I can't get the garlic smell out of my fingers for days and days either, and I use a lot of garlic - Great idea to use the gloves. The spoon doesn't work for me either.

Tell your husband if he wants a great dinner, he'll have to do the dishes - otherwise, it's McDonald's! LOL


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 3, 2013)

Today I learned that I just simply no longer have the patience to go into Walmart at the noon hour  Normally I go early in the morning or late at night and it's fairly quick in and quick out.  Today when I got there I should have known I was in trouble ... no parking even close.  I parked the equivalent of a city block away.  So many people and they all seemed to have their angry on.  Pushing, grumbling .. one lady took something out of my buggy because she couldn't find it on her own 

I did survive the trip but it's definitely back to my normal early or late hours when I need to go to Wally World.


----------



## Addie (Apr 3, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Today I learned that I just simply no longer have the patience to go into Walmart at the noon hour Normally I go early in the morning or late at night and it's fairly quick in and quick out. Today when I got there I should have known I was in trouble ... no parking even close. I parked the equivalent of a city block away. So many people and they all seemed to have their angry on. Pushing, grumbling .. one lady took something out of my buggy because she couldn't find it on her own
> I did survive the trip but it's definitely back to my normal early or late hours when I need to go to Wally World.


 
And that is why Spike takes me food shopping as soon as the doors are unlocked. Sometimes we are the first ones in the door in the morning. Plenty of parking, and all the shelves are stocked. And no crowds. You have to love it.


----------



## chopper (Apr 3, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> merstar, that sounds like a hellish day.  Hope you feel better soon.  And that the crown was on a tooth where it will actually get shown off!
> 
> I've learned that one of those little soap-filled dishbrushes (the one that looks like a mushroom with a very bristly stem) filled with Soft Scrub Gel with bleach is great for cleaning the sink and/or sinkmat.   I also use it to clean any plastic cutting board I've used for meat before I put it into the dishwasher.
> 
> ...



Oh!  Rubbing your hands on stainless steel after cutting onions and then washing makes the smell go away!!!  Try it. It works. They sell stainless "bars" that look like soap, but I just rub my hands on my stainless sink. Works like a charm.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 3, 2013)

chopper said:


> Oh!  Rubbing your hands on stainless steel after cutting onions and then washing makes the smell go away!!!  Try it. It works. They sell stainless "bars" that look like soap, but I just rub my hands on my stainless sink. Works like a charm.



chopper, I've tried that several times.  Have two of those bars, nothing works.  I have weird skin!  The gloves are cheap enough, my regular grocery store has them most of the time, and when they are on sale I stock up.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 3, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> chopper, I've tried that several times.  Have two of those bars, nothing works.  I have weird skin!  The gloves are cheap enough, my regular grocery store has them most of the time, and when they are on sale I stock up.



Well, then, you just have to be our garlic-scented goddess!  No problem, we love you anyway, and we all probably smell the same as you do!


----------



## chopper (Apr 3, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> chopper, I've tried that several times.  Have two of those bars, nothing works.  I have weird skin!  The gloves are cheap enough, my regular grocery store has them most of the time, and when they are on sale I stock up.



Even when I have gloves I forget to put them on so I am glad the stainless thing works for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> chopper, I've tried that several times.  Have two of those bars, nothing works.  I have weird skin!  The gloves are cheap enough, my regular grocery store has them most of the time, and when they are on sale I stock up.



One more idea, I had the same problem, have several of the stainless bars, too.  I finally bought some Softsoap Kitchen Fresh Hands, it's the only thing that has worked for me.  I wear gloves at work all day, would hate it if I had to come home and wear gloves some more.

And it takes that icky smell out of dishcloths, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 4, 2013)

Dawgluver, I've decided there is nothing more alluring to the male nose than food-scented woman.  I keep telling my DH I have to come up with kielbasa-scented cologne.

chopper, I have those memory issues too.  I have a little basket on my windowsill now that holds about 10-15 of those gloves - right within sight and reach!

Fiona, funny you should suggest that!  I just picked up a bottle a couple weeks ago when I saw it at the store.  Just waiting to finish up the last of a Bath & Body Works tangerine kitchen soap.  I don't use the soap up too quickly in the kitchen because I usually grab the dish soap instead when I have greasy or stinky hands - I keep the dish soap in an old pump soap bottle, too, for quick access.  Now I'll have to test-wash my hands with the Softsoap after working with my stinky foods.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawgluver, I've decided there is nothing more alluring to the male nose than food-scented woman.  I keep telling my DH I have to come up with kielbasa-scented cologne.
> 
> chopper, I have those memory issues too.  I have a little basket on my windowsill now that holds about 10-15 of those gloves - right within sight and reach!
> 
> Fiona, funny you should suggest that!  I just picked up a bottle a couple weeks ago when I saw it at the store.  Just waiting to finish up the last of a Bath & Body Works tangerine kitchen soap.  I don't use the soap up too quickly in the kitchen because I usually grab the dish soap instead when I have greasy or stinky hands - I keep the dish soap in an old pump soap bottle, too, for quick access.  Now I'll have to test-wash my hands with the Softsoap after working with my stinky foods.





I hope it works for you.  Onion is the only food smell I cannot stand having on my hands.  And that stale dishcloth smell...urk!


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 11, 2013)

I learned that ham gravy and red eye gravy are two very different things.


----------



## Addie (Apr 11, 2013)

I learned not to hold onto my nightstand when I am reaching for something. My furniture is on wheels so I can move it with ease when I am cleaning. 

I was laying on my side. I put one hand on the side of the stand, and went to reach for my hairbrush. I ended up pushing the nightstand away and tumbled off the bed and onto the floor. I caught the whole side of my neck on the corner. I look like someone tried to slit my throat. I also caught my arm and now the whole elbow area is black and blue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> I learned not to hold onto my nightstand when I am reaching for something. My furniture is on wheels so I can move it with ease when I am cleaning.
> 
> I was laying on my side. I put one hand on the side of the stand, and went to reach for my hairbrush. I ended up pushing the nightstand away and tumbled off the bed and onto the floor. I caught the whole side of my neck on the corner. I look like someone tried to slit my throat. I also caught my arm and now the whole elbow area is black and blue.



Need to go for x-rays, make sure you didn't break anything...


----------



## Addie (Apr 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Need to go for x-rays, make sure you didn't break anything...


 
None of my bones hurt. And I do have an appointment tomorrow for my six month checkup with my doctor. All I have to do is just breath on my skin and it turns black and blue. I just gave the side of my neck a good scrape. And with my skin so fragile, it is a really good scrape. A little tender, but othewise all right. I put a very cold wet compress on it and it stopped the bleeding. I didn't even realize I was bleeding until my nightgown felt wet. I looked down and there was blood running down the side of my neck and chest. I looked in the mirror and looked like a murder victim.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2013)

I learned that nothing good comes too easy.  I was trying to tie a particular fishing fly pattern called The Super Yooper Streamer, created by a good friend of mine, an had a miserable time trying to palmer the feather, with polar chenile.  When completed, my fly looked somewhat similar to my friend's elegantly tied fly, but very rough, and not as pretty.  It will take some practice before I master this one, and it isn't nearly as complicated as some of the flies I've successfully tied.

Lesson again learned, perseverance and practice make perfect.  I will master this fly.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawgluver, I've decided there is nothing more alluring to the male nose than food-scented woman.  I keep telling my DH I have to come up with kielbasa-scented cologne...




I agree.  A little pizza sauce rubbed behind the ears, and maybe onion rubbed behind the knew.  Rub some fresh basil on the base of the neck.  You'll draw every red-blooded male for 2 miles.

Better yet, a little liquid smoke and bbq pork rubbed on either elbow.  Wasn't it Emeril that said, and I'm paraphrasing, "You can make a car bumper taste good with pork fat.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I agree.  A little pizza sauce rubbed behind the ears, and maybe onion rubbed behind the knew.  Rub some fresh basil on the base of the neck.  You'll draw every red-blooded male for 2 miles.
> 
> Better yet, a little liquid smoke and bbq pork rubbed on either elbow.  Wasn't it Emeril that said, and I'm paraphrasing, "You can make a car bumper taste good with pork fat.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Bacon grease: works like a charm!


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 11, 2013)

fairygirl69 said:


> Bacon grease: works like a charm!


 
LOL DH says Turkey Gravy or A-1 Sauce


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> LOL DH says Turkey Gravy or A-1 Sauce



Shrek loves Garlic...or lemons.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek loves Garlic...or lemons.




Does he use them interchangeably?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Does he use them interchangeably?



I use them interchangeably  I also have one he says smells like donuts, he likes that one too.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello everyone. First off I hope you are feeling better since your fall Addie. I don't know any of you yet but I hate seeing where people hurt themselves.

A suggestion about gloves. I live in a small country town. I'm out of the town itself but anyhow, I get those food handling gloves through my local sandwich shop. I use gloves a lot while cooking because I use to be a cook in a nursing home & I use to have my own catering business for a short time.

I also get them to order the gallon size jars of hot pepper rings for me. They don't charge me extra so that is nice of them but I also eat there so it's not like I never spend any money on their food!


----------



## Addie (Apr 14, 2013)

ahoymatey2013 said:


> Hello everyone. First off I hope you are feeling better since your fall Addie. I don't know any of you yet but I hate seeing where people hurt themselves.
> 
> A suggestion about gloves. I live in a small country town. I'm out of the town itself but anyhow, I get those food handling gloves through my local sandwich shop. I use gloves a lot while cooking because I use to be a cook in a nursing home & I use to have my own catering business for a short time.
> 
> I also get them to order the gallon size jars of hot pepper rings for me. They don't charge me extra so that is nice of them but I also eat there so it's not like I never spend any money on their food!


 
Thank you and welcome to DC. It was my own fault for the accident. I am my own worse enemy.

I get the surgical gloves that doctors and nurses use from my medical facility. I was very sick over a year ago and they sent me as part of the needed medical supplies, a box of them in size Small. I use them all the time when cleaning. I get all my medical supplies for free. 

You are going to love being here. We have a lot of fun while exchanging recipes and ideas. Everyone here has a great sense of humor. We all ignore Chief Longwind Of The North. We all love him as he is harmless. But he does have a plethora of ideas and recipes. Right now on days when he isn't shoveling snow, he is tying fishing flies. He really thinks that winter is going to end soon. We let him dream. 

So pull up a chair and join us at the Coffee House Klatch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2013)

I prefer the surgical gloves, as that is what I am used to anyway...but I only use them for chopping hot peppers and cleaning the litter box.

I have learned today that if a commercial comes on that is really funny, it won't come on again if you mention it to someone.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I prefer the surgical gloves, as that is what I am used to anyway...but I only use them for chopping hot peppers and cleaning the litter box.
> 
> I have learned today that if a commercial comes on that is really funny, it won't come on again if you mention it to someone.


That's a corollary of Murphy's Law.


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 15, 2013)

fairygirl69 said:


> I learned that ham gravy and red eye gravy are two very different things.



I have no idea what either of those are.

I learned where the germiest areas of the kitchen are today:
http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2013/04/nsf-lists-5-germiest-items-in-the-kitchen/


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think we are all our own worst enemies! You should see some of the stupid stuff I do to myself 

I don't like any gravy but I did have to serve that red eye stuff when I worked at Cracker Barrel. Yuck, that's all I'll say.

I learned that I need to start hiding my homemade beef jerky because my husband eats it up too fast.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

desertwillow said:


> I have no idea what either of those are.
> 
> I learned where the germiest areas of the kitchen are today:
> NSF Lists 5 "Germiest" Items in the Kitchen | Food Safety News


\

 I always am wiping down my gasket in the fridge. At least once a month. And I am always surprised at how much dirt and yuk have collected in that time. My cutting part on my can opener comes off for a complete cleaning in hot soapy water and a good scrubbing with a kitchen scrub brush I keep at sink side. I really need to get one piece rubber spatulas. The two-parters are very difficult to clean. One of the areas I find that needs constant cleaning is 'in back of the faucet.' We wipe down the handles, and the faucet everytime we clean. But that tiny space between the faucet base and the back splash collects a bunch of crap. I do keep a very large supply of scrubby sponges. When one get too yucky looking, I just toss it. I know, you can put it in the MW to kill all germs.


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 15, 2013)

Addie said:


> \
> 
> I always am wiping down my gasket in the fridge. At least once a month. And I am always surprised at how much dirt and yuk have collected in that time. My cutting part on my can opener comes off for a complete cleaning in hot soapy water and a good scrubbing with a kitchen scrub brush I keep at sink side. I really need to get one piece rubber spatulas. The two-parters are very difficult to clean. One of the areas I find that needs constant cleaning is 'in back of the faucet.' We wipe down the handles, and the faucet everytime we clean. But that tiny space between the faucet base and the back splash collects a bunch of crap. I do keep a very large supply of scrubby sponges. When one get too yucky looking, I just toss it. I know, you can put it in the MW to kill all germs.


I've always eyed my can opener with suspicion lol. 

I'm really big on keeping my food prep areas clean. I buy the Lysol wipes in bulk. I feel guilty though as I feel like those are wasteful, so I try to rinse each one after use and use it to wipe something that just needs wiped vs sanitized, like the lid to the dog food container or the tile behind the sink.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 15, 2013)

Every once in a while the paranoid part of my brain puts a little Soft Scrub Gel with bleach on my dishbrush and makes me scrub the cutting wheel.  I do wash it with dish detergent (and a different scrubber) after every use.  Don't want traces of tomatoes mixing in with canned fruit.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

desertwillow said:


> I've always eyed my can opener with suspicion lol.
> 
> I'm really big on keeping my food prep areas clean. I buy the Lysol wipes in bulk. I feel guilty though as I feel like those are wasteful, so I try to rinse each one after use and use it to wipe something that just needs wiped vs sanitized, like the lid to the dog food container or the tile behind the sink.


 
Have you ever taken a really good look at the blade on your can opener? Everytime you open a can, food is left behind on it. My son gave me a Hamilton Beach. The whole top comes off for a complete cleaning. The blade is stainless steel. I still have my manual one. And that is due to be replaced. It is very difficult to keep that blade clean. That blade is made of aluminum.


----------



## Addie (Apr 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Every once in a while the paranoid part of my brain puts a little Soft Scrub Gel with bleach on my dishbrush and makes me scrub the cutting wheel. I do wash it with dish detergent (and a different scrubber) after every use. Don't want traces of tomatoes mixing in with canned fruit.


 
I opened a can of beans this morning. My cutter head is sitting on the counter waiting for a good scrubbing. Lots of bean juice on it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2013)

desertwillow said:


> I've always eyed my can opener with suspicion lol.
> 
> I'm really big on keeping my food prep areas clean. I buy the Lysol wipes in bulk. I feel guilty though as I feel like those are wasteful, so I try to rinse each one after use and use it to wipe something that just needs wiped vs sanitized, like the lid to the dog food container or the tile behind the sink.



One cap of bleach to 1 gallon of water sanitizes as good as the Lysol wipes.  And it's much cheaper!


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> One cap of bleach to 1 gallon of water sanitizes as good as the Lysol wipes.  And it's much cheaper!


Bleach fumes, any at all, is an instant headache and nausea for me. That goes for all commercial household cleaners except furniture polish (no idea why that is the exception). I use either dishsoap, vinegar, hydrogen peroxide, or baking soda to clean. None of that sanitizes though, hence the Lysol wipes. 

It's a sensitivity I didn't develop until later in life. It didn't bother me when I was younger. I can't really handle perfumes and air fresheners, either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ah!  Then looks like the Lysol wipes are it!  Was hoping to save you some money to spend on chocolate or something.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2013)

What I learned today;  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chocolate couverture is your friend.  I've never used it, but have eaten it.  From what I understand, the chocolate used to enrobe See's Candy pieces is a [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]couverture made by Guitarde.  I may have to purchase some of that the next time I want to make a batch of chocolate candy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 16, 2013)

I learned that chickens like to roll down the gentle slope of the septic-field "hill." I looked out several times, and there were chickens rolling down the side of the septic-field hill. Penny started it, and several others followed. I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants. Chickens seem to have a spirit of play--and, according to a friend, her chickens can swim (but only if it is really, really hot outside). Who knew?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I learned that chickens like to roll down the gentle slope of the septic-field "hill." I looked out several times, and there were chickens rolling down the side of the septic-field hill. Penny started it, and several others followed. I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants. Chickens seem to have a spirit of play--and, according to a friend, her chickens can swim (but only if it is really, really hot outside). Who knew?



Great story.  It reminds me that we had a dog who loved to ride sleds down snowy slopes.  The kids would go sledding in nearby gravel and sand pits.  The dog would go with them.  They'd slide down, with the dog on the plastic tabogan, and she would grab the rope of the sled and race up the hill faster than the kids could climb it.  She'd then slide down by herself, and meet with them at the top for another ride down with them.  It was a hoot to watch.  She was such a great pet, full of play, and fun, and love.  One of the best dogs I ever had either as a kid, or as an adult.  There were two others that were as good, one better, but only because he was mine, and obeyed me implicitly.

Never heard of chickens doing anything but eating, picking on each other, and being fierce predators when the opportunity arose.  I once saw a mouse try to navigate our hen house, many years back.  Seconds later, and I do mean seconds, there wasn't a scrap left of that mouse.  He made great chicken feed.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I learned that chickens like to roll down the gentle slope of the septic-field "hill." I looked out several times, and there were chickens rolling down the side of the septic-field hill. Penny started it, and several others followed. I laughed so hard I almost peed my pants. Chickens seem to have a spirit of play--and, according to a friend, her chickens can swim (but only if it is really, really hot outside). Who knew?


I'm reminded of a documentary I once watched. A chicken had been given a clutch of duck eggs to brood. Of course, those ducklings thought she was their mother and the hen thought the ducklings were here babies. While they were quite little and fluffy, she took them for a walk near a pond. OMG, you should have seen that poor chicken when her babies all walked into the pond for a swim.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 16, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I'm reminded of a documentary I once watched. A chicken had been given a clutch of duck eggs to brood. Of course, those ducklings thought she was their mother and the hen thought the ducklings were here babies. While they were quite little and fluffy, she took them for a walk near a pond. OMG, you should have seen that poor chicken when her babies all walked into the pond for a swim.


I can just imagine! If she was a good mother hen, she probably was beside herself!


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would seriously crack up laughing if I ever saw a chicken play. I bet that was a real site.

I learned that my new puppy, also named Penny, likes ice cream as much as my other girl, Smokey, does. I drove almost 100 miles altogether to my favorite hot dog/ice cream stand & it was well worth it. I should have ate two!


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah!  Then looks like the Lysol wipes are it!  Was hoping to save you some money to spend on chocolate or something.



I appreciate the effort. I'm always looking for ways to save money (single mom here). Although not using other commercial household cleaners means I don't spend much at all to clean. It just takes a little more "elbow grease," and that's free! Lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2013)

desertwillow said:


> I appreciate the effort. I'm always looking for ways to save money (single mom here). Although not using other commercial household cleaners means I don't spend much at all to clean. It just takes a little more "elbow grease," and that's free! Lol



This woman has saved me thousands of dollars over my lifetime and I have had fun doing it!

You can still find her books online and although they are getting old now the concepts are still valid.

What Ever Happened to Amy Dacyzyn of The Tightwad Gazette?


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 16, 2013)

Today I learned that you can't just go buy a new dryer for the advertised price.  

We finally got around to going out and picking one up after our smoke out last week.

You have to buy the pigtail new or it voids the warranty. You have to buy the ducting new or it voids the warranty.  If you want everything covered you have to buy the special super duper extra warranty that will even pay you if something happens and you use a laundromat.

Sale price - save $75.00

Extras to not void warranty - $65.00

Super duper all inclusive extra warranty - $130.00

Final price .. more than the original price of the dryer  LOL

But it's new .. it works and best of all it doesn't fill my house with black noxious smoke !!!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats on the new dryer. What's the "pigtail"? Is your dryer gas or electric?


----------



## jharris (Apr 16, 2013)

A pigtail is a cord needed to supply electric power to an a appliance be it a garbage disposal, washer, dryer, dishwasher etc.

Sometimes it comes with the appliance and sometimes we have to supply our own.

Its basically an electric cord with a plug on one end and bare wires on the other that have to be hardwired into the appliance.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 16, 2013)

jharris said:


> A pigtail is a cord needed to supply electric power to an a appliance be it a garbage disposal, washer, dryer, dishwasher etc.
> 
> Sometimes it comes with the appliance and sometimes we have to supply our own.
> 
> ...


 

Yep .. what he said !


----------



## Sprout (Apr 16, 2013)

Today I learned that the easiest way to get my girls to eat all of their dinner is to make them share the same dish. We had a salad made of mixed greens, tomatoes, cucumbers, capers and blackened salmon with home-made honey balsamic vinaigrette. We ate picnic style on a blanket in the living room out of one bowl (as long as nobody is sick we're not big germaphobes). Sproutlet #1 isn't a big meat/fish fan, Sproutlet #2 isn't a fan of greens/lettuce. They both love everything else that was in it. I honestly think they ate much more of what they didn't like they they normally would and without any fussing. I stopped eating 2/3 through and they emptied the bowl. 
We won't be eating like this all the time, but a little novelty goes a long way from time to time!


----------



## jharris (Apr 16, 2013)

FYI,

There's good reason for the installer to insist on new wiring, flexible gas line, water supply lines etc to assure the warranty.

Should any of these fail the installer risks being held responsible for any subsequent fire, explosion or flood.

That being said there is a markup on these items if the installer has to supply them so the customer is going to pay more for them unless they supply their own.

These items are available at any hardware store and should be covered by the installer/manufacturer warranty as new but that would mean a trip to the hardware store and trying to find knowledgeable help at said store that can assist you in finding just the right part in just the right size/length and configuration. 

Not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2013)

jharris said:


> A pigtail is a cord needed to supply electric power to an a appliance be it a garbage disposal, washer, dryer, dishwasher etc.
> 
> Sometimes it comes with the appliance and sometimes we have to supply our own.
> 
> ...


Wow! I can't remember ever buying an appliance that didn't come with the cord/plug. Okay, a long time ago they used to hardwire 220V stuff to the wires in the wall, but I haven't seen that since the '80s.


----------



## jharris (Apr 16, 2013)

Very common with many "large" appliances.

Washers, dryers, ranges, range hoods, dishwashers, disposals, heating furnaces, water heaters with electronic ignition......


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2013)

jharris said:


> Very common with many "large" appliances.
> 
> Washers, dryers, ranges, range hoods, dishwashers, disposals, heating furnaces, water heaters with electronic ignition......


Maybe that's one of the differences between the US and Canada.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> ...You have to buy the pigtail new or it voids the warranty....





taxlady said:


> Congrats on the new dryer. What's the "pigtail"? Is your dryer gas or electric?





jharris said:


> A pigtail is a cord needed to supply electric power to an a appliance be it a garbage disposal, washer, dryer, dishwasher etc....



Oh, here I thought you bought a girl dryer MrsLMB!  Oops...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Today I learned that the easiest way to get my girls to eat all of their dinner is to make them share the same dish. We had a salad made of mixed greens, tomatoes, cucumbers, capers and blackened salmon with home-made honey balsamic vinaigrette. We ate picnic style on a blanket in the living room out of one bowl (as long as nobody is sick we're not big germaphobes). Sproutlet #1 isn't a big meat/fish fan, Sproutlet #2 isn't a fan of greens/lettuce. They both love everything else that was in it. I honestly think they ate much more of what they didn't like they they normally would and without any fussing. I stopped eating 2/3 through and they emptied the bowl.
> We won't be eating like this all the time, but a little novelty goes a long way from time to time!



So how did that balsamic/vhoney/mustard vinaigrette come out?  Was it tasty?  I would bet that it was.  And did you use a brown/spicy mustard?

Cullinary minds want to know.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Today I learned that the easiest way to get my girls to eat all of their dinner is to make them share the same dish. We had a salad made of mixed greens, tomatoes, cucumbers, capers and blackened salmon with home-made honey balsamic vinaigrette. We ate picnic style on a blanket in the living room out of one bowl (as long as nobody is sick we're not big germaphobes). Sproutlet #1 isn't a big meat/fish fan, Sproutlet #2 isn't a fan of greens/lettuce. They both love everything else that was in it. I honestly think they ate much more of what they didn't like they they normally would and without any fussing. I stopped eating 2/3 through and they emptied the bowl.
> We won't be eating like this all the time, but a little novelty goes a long way from time to time!


 
Making mealtime fun is never a bad idea. How did DH take to the idea? Next time let one of them pick the room to eat in as long as it is not the bathroom or the cellar. How about sitting under the table away from all those bad storms out there while they eat popcorn. Arrange the furniture so that a sheet will fit over it and eat in a tent. My kids loved tent living right in the middle of the living room.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Making mealtime fun is never a bad idea. How did DH take to the idea? Next time let one of them pick the room to eat in as long as it is not the bathroom or the cellar. How about sitting under the table away from all those bad storms out there while they eat popcorn. Arrange the furniture so that a sheet will fit over it and eat in a tent. My kids loved tent living right in the middle of the living room.



Tents in the bedroom, living room, kitchen, wherever, I think is a univeral kid joy.  If parents join in, well then it's just an amazing thing.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tents in the bedroom, living room, kitchen, wherever, I think is a universal kid joy. If parents join in, well then it's just an amazing thing.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Remember that parents when you are shopping for those expensive electronic toys this Christmas. Buy them a couple of sheets instead. 

So often you hear grownups state that they had more fun when they were kids. And they did. Because they were allowed to use their imagination. I realize we can't send out kids out to play today in the city without worry. But we can't be hovering over them constantly either. In my neighborhood at the end of my street, I see kids out playing all the time. Our building is surrounded by large expanses of grass. The kids like to play ball there. That is fine by me. Some of the residents object. But ask them if they would rather see them join gangs, Horrors! It shuts them up real quick. 

I don't think there is anything more joyful than hearing the laughter of children at play. Whether it be in a tent in the living room or outside running on the grass.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Remember that parents when you are shopping for those expensive electronic toys this Christmas. Buy them a couple of sheets instead.
> 
> So often you hear grownups state that they had more fun when they were kids. And they did. Because they were allowed to use their imagination. I realize we can't send out kids out to play today in the city without worry. But we can't be hovering over them constantly either. In my neighborhood at the end of my street, I see kids out playing all the time. Our building is surrounded by large expanses of grass. The kids like to play ball there. That is fine by me. Some of the residents object. But ask them if they would rather see them join gangs, Horrors! It shuts them up real quick.
> 
> I don't think there is anything more joyful than hearing the laughter of children at play. Whether it be in a tent in the living room or outside running on the grass.



Addie, you and I, we think a lot alike.  And parents who forget how to take joy in childish things are missing out on half the fun of being alive.  I may be in the high-side of my 50's, but I still love to play childish games with kids.  I still love to build kites, play with modeling clay, throw snowballs, swim, try to dunk my kids in the pool, etc.  I've just become more adept with those things over time.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Addie, you and I, we think a lot alike. And parents who forget how to take joy in childish things are missing out on half the fun of being alive. I may be in the high-side of my 50's, but I still love to play childish games with kids. I still love to build kites, play with modeling clay, throw snowballs, swim, try to dunk my kids in the pool, etc. I've just become more adept with those things over time.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
I was never afraid of buying my kids play dough. Messes can always be cleaned up. We made some great things together. I still have the ashtray they made and baked in the oven. They went outside and got some leaves one day. Rolled out the dough really thin and pressed the leaves into the dough. I had those 'candy' dishes for a long time. One sat on my dresser for years. I used to drop my watch, earings, etc into it. Kids are fun.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Remember that parents when you are shopping for those expensive electronic toys this Christmas. Buy them a couple of sheets instead.
> 
> So often you hear grownups state that they had more fun when they were kids. And they did. Because they were allowed to use their imagination. I realize we can't send out kids out to play today in the city without worry. But we can't be hovering over them constantly either. In my neighborhood at the end of my street, I see kids out playing all the time. Our building is surrounded by large expanses of grass. The kids like to play ball there. That is fine by me. Some of the residents object. But ask them if they would rather see them join gangs, Horrors! It shuts them up real quick.
> 
> I don't think there is anything more joyful than hearing the laughter of children at play. Whether it be in a tent in the living room or outside running on the grass.


And those big appliances boxes made great indoor playhouses/forts, too!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> I was never afraid of buying my kids play dough. Messes can always be cleaned up. We made some great things together. I still have the ashtray they made and baked in the oven. They went outside and got some leaves one day. Rolled out the dough really thin and pressed the leaves into the dough. I had those 'candy' dishes for a long time. One sat on my dresser for years. I used to drop my watch, earings, etc into it. Kids are fun.


One of the things my aunt would do to amuse the three of us who were "the littles" was to make homemade playdough out of flour and salt. She'd use food coloring to dye it. We spent many a rainy afternoon making dinosaurs, snakes, and other such critters out of that playdough.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> And those big appliances boxes made great indoor playhouses/forts, too!


 
No bad guys every broke into those forts! They were well fortified with PB&J sandwiches.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> One of the things my aunt would do to amuse the three of us who were "the littles" was to make homemade playdough out of flour and salt. She'd use food coloring to dye it. We spent many a rainy afternoon making dinosaurs, snakes, and other such critters out of that playdough.


 
I made a relief map of the U.S. with that play dough. I did such a good job, the teacher asked all of us to bring in the right amount of flour and salt and had the whole fourth grade class spend the whole afternoon making one. Since I had already made mine, I got to help other kids that were having trouble. Everyone got one of those purple mimiograph maps of the outline of the country with the states. The next day after they had dried overnight, we painted them. Remember the little tray of water paints with seven colors in them? They were standard issue in the Boston schools. Needless to say I got an A+. I loved geography and crafts.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Making mealtime fun is never a bad idea. How did DH take to the idea? Next time let one of them pick the room to eat in as long as it is not the bathroom or the cellar. How about sitting under the table away from all those bad storms out there while they eat popcorn. Arrange the furniture so that a sheet will fit over it and eat in a tent. My kids loved tent living right in the middle of the living room.



DH works evenings, so I have free reign over dinner time.  
Those are great ideas for eating. We've made use of sheets quite a few times, though we always call them "forts," but we've never had dinner in one. Once we used our living room furniture, dining room chairs, vacuum, broom, and whatever else we could to turn our whole living room and entryway into a fort. The kids thought it was great!

Dad, the vinaigrette turned out great! I used some of the spicy brown mustard you left here after Easter. I just used a touch, but it added a really nice richness.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

Sprout said:


> DH works evenings, so I have free reign over dinner time.
> Those are great ideas for eating. We've made use of sheets quite a few times, though we always call them "forts," but we've never had dinner in one. Once we used our living room furniture, dining room chairs, vacuum, broom, and whatever else we could to turn our whole living room and entryway into a fort. The kids thought it was great!


 
Every kid needs a fort under the table during a thunderstorm. Unbeknownst to them, it is actually one of the safest places they can be during a violent one. A bowl of popcorn or some quick sandwiches took their minds right off the storm.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the idea, Sprout.  I'll have to try and make my own salad dressing out of that combination.  

Addi, you had to tell scarry stories under those in-home tents/forts, in a darkened room, with just a flashlight for illumination.  My parents didn't participate in such things.  So we just made our own.  But it was always in a bedroom.

Of course, as we grew older, it became real tents, first in the back yard, then in the woods.  One of my best friends and I made a huge tree fort, with a knotted rope as the only access, as the neighborhood girls weren't strong enough to climb the rope all the way up to the fort.  It was lined with corrugated cardboard for insullation, was water proof, and had a double box-spring bed, with mattress in it.  To really keep out the rif-raff, we constructed it between four large elm trees, in the woods behind a very large cemetery.  We had a big fire ring made of dirt, and would take freshly caught fish, the occasional steaks or chicken, and freshly picked field mushrooms (picked from the cemetery lawn of course, and the fish caught on nigh-crawlers picked, again, from teh cemetery lawns at night).

We were teens, living in the country, with my best freind's father caretaker of the cemetery.  Off my front yard was the river that connected Lake Superior to Lake Huron.  Life was good in the 60's and 70's.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> ... Kids are fun.



Seems like lots of grown-ups have forgotten that though.

When I was a kid I remember my Mom doing cartwheels with me on the lawn!  We loved doing things with our kids when they were young, and to this day even though they're in their 30s.  Don't play tag with them anymore though, but find a basketball hoop and we'll gladly allow ourselves to be embarrassed in a game of HORSE with them.

Sprout, doing that sort of playing with the girls builds memories for them that will last all their lives.  When the toys are broken and the dolls are lost and the books are moved on to the library because they've outgrown them they will always cherish the memories.  Have fun with your kids!


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2013)

Chief, my stories were always about Mary of the first step down in the cellar. Sometimes she fell back down the stairs, and sometimes she didn't When she didn't the flashlight went out and the "Gotcha" had them screaming. 

CG, I have always said that a parent has several jobs. The first is to keep the child safe from any harm.

The second was to make the child feed secure.

The third was to build happy memories that they will pass on to their children. 

And the fourth was to remind your child every so often that you are not their friend all the time. Most of the time you are the parent.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> ...
> CG, I have always said that a parent has several jobs....
> 
> ...And the fourth was to remind your child every so often that you are not their friend all the time. Most of the time you are the parent.



Agreed.  There is plenty of time to be "friends" when they are all grown-up.  Or at least adults.  I think it's the memories that you build when they are kids that make the friendship when they are grown and gone.  We saw way more basketball games or ate way too many spaghetti noodles when our kids were young (not to mention the 20-mile-each-way drive to the community theatre several times a week for play rehearsal) but it's those kind of times spent together that build the friendship for later.  I must brag that our kids like hanging around with us now!  Seems like your kids do too.


----------



## jharris (Apr 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> Oh, here I thought you bought a girl dryer MrsLMB!  Oops...



Laughing! Laughing! Laughing!

The were originally called pigtails because they came in a coiled configuration.

In the interest of good taste I'll leave the rest to your imagination!


----------



## jharris (Apr 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> Agreed.  There is plenty of time to be "friends" when they are all grown-up.  Or at least adults.  I think it's the memories that you build when they are kids that make the friendship when they are grown and gone.



THANK YOU!

So many of today's parents don't recognize that their primary objective is to raise their childten to be responsible, caring, productive and humble members of society.

So many "parents" indulge their children to a degree that once they fledge they become everyone else's problem.

At times in my young life I resented my parents ("I hate you", "I didn't ask to be born", "but Kevin's parents let him....", ... you know, typical adolescent and teenage angst.

I thought I knew it all. It's amazing how smart my folks became once I moved into the real world!

Dad has passed but we're so blessed that Mom is still with us.

She has always been the very foundation of our family and there is no one I love and respect more.

Cheers to to Mom's!!!!


----------



## chopper (Apr 17, 2013)

jharris said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> So many of today's parents don't recognize that their primary objective is to raise their childten to be responsible, caring, productive and humble members of society.
> 
> ...


+1

And, thank you too!  I couldn't agree with you more on your entire post.  

Love, love, love your Mom.  My mom was the foundation of our family too, and I am lost without her.  She has been gone now for over two years, and I still cry often when I have something to share with her that I cannot.  She was wonderful at being the mom when I was a kid, and wonderful at changing to the friend when I became an adult.  I understand (and relate to) your saying that you love and respect your mom more than anyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 18, 2013)

chopper said:


> ...My mom was the foundation of our family too, and I am lost without her.  She has been gone now for over two years, and I still cry often when I have something to share with her that I cannot...



I hate to tell you this chopper, but I think that feeling never ends.  My Mom's gone 13 years, Dad was 21 years in December.  I still wish I could call Mom up after a good baseball game or to invite her and Dad over for the day...and have my Dad show up with the box of donuts in his hand.  Donuts haven't tasted the same since he's gone... *sigh*


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 18, 2013)

chopper said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Love, love, love your Mom.


Growing up, my mom was my best friend. As I moved into my twenties, she was my best friend, ditto in my thirties. In my forties, she started to lose her mind. Today she knew it was me when I called. Today's call was a good call. I miss my mom. But it is nice that every so often, she comes out of her fog and knows it is me. When I was in graduate school, my mom and dad would cross off the days on the calendar until I would be home again (it was a really profound feeling to see those red "x"es on the calendar). I now cross off the days on the calendar until I'm home again--only eight more sleeps!


----------



## Addie (Apr 18, 2013)

I always told my kids that when you turn 25 your attitude toward me will change. We will be better friends. You can hate me all you want. You are supposed to. You are right on track in your development. 

Sure enough, come their 25th year and they suddenly started to act like adults. And they always remembered that magical number. 25! Because when their kids were in their teens, they too couldn't wait until they turned 25.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Growing up, my mom was my best friend. As I moved into my twenties, she was my best friend, ditto in my thirties. In my forties, she started to lose her mind. Today she knew it was me when I called. Today's call was a good call. I miss my mom. But it is nice that every so often, she comes out of her fog and knows it is me. When I was in graduate school, my mom and dad would cross off the days on the calendar until I would be home again (it was a really profound feeling to see those red "x"es on the calendar). I now cross off the days on the calendar until I'm home again--only eight more sleeps!



Moms the best thing in the whole world...aside from Dads.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 18, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Moms the best thing in the whole world...aside from Dads.


It was my dad who told me, when I stressing about my comprehensives, that even if I just barely passed, I would still be able to put those letters after my name. Doctors who graduate at the bottom their class are still doctors. Sometimes, he comes up with really profound things. And, I know he loves me best. I am his north, his south, his east, his west. He is not supposed to have a favorite, but I'm it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 18, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> It was my dad who told me, when I stressing about my comprehensives, that even if I just barely passed, I would still be able to put those letters after my name. Doctors who graduate at the bottom their class are still doctors. Sometimes, he comes up with really profound things. And, I know he loves me best. I am his north, his south, his east, his west. He is not supposed to have a favorite, but I'm it.



Mine has always been there for me...even when we went through my teen years and thought he was a jerk.


----------



## desertwillow (Apr 18, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Today I learned that you can't just go buy a new dryer for the advertised price.
> 
> We finally got around to going out and picking one up after our smoke out last week.
> 
> ...



Interesting. That's not a requirement here in New Mexico.

I've never heard of a pigtail. 

My boyfriend is from Washington and had never heard of appliances that use natural gas. His parents don't have a gas bill. I DO NOT cook on electric. No how no way. So a gas bill WE will have! (My stove and dryer are gas).

As for moms, I've never been very close to mine. She didn't raise me. Closest thing I had to a steady parent figure was my great grandma. Mostly I was just shuffled from one relative to another. I became independent a lot earlier than most. At least by "modern" standards anyway.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 18, 2013)

I learned how to say no. It's about time too lol!

I also learned that spraying Doom Insect Spray onto glue that messed on clothing and rubbing gently will remove the glue. Wash after.

I use Doom to remove labels from glass jars but never thought of trying it on clothes.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I learned how to say no. It's about time too lol!
> 
> I also learned that spraying Doom Insect Spray onto glue that messed on clothing and rubbing gently will remove the glue. Wash after.
> 
> I use Doom to remove labels from glass jars but never thought of trying it on clothes.



It would be better if you could find a less toxic solution to your stain problems.  Do you have a product called Goo Gone?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> It would be better if you could find a less toxic solution to your stain problems.  Do you have a product called Goo Gone?



for any oil-based stain, Dawn Dishwashing liquid works wonders.  Your "Doom" product probably contains solvents to carry the insecticide, and that's what is removing the stain.  As Andy said, GooGone is a wonderful stain remover for sticky stains, such as gum, tars, etc.  Gum is made from starches and rubber.  The sovent disolves the rubber, and the starches wash away with water.  Many household glues are carried by solvents as well.  When the solvent completely evaporates, the glue is cured, or dry.  Apply new solvent, like fingernail polish remover, toluene, or acetone, or witch hazel, and the glue re-disolves, and if enough solvent is used, dilutes and is easily removed.

These products must be used in a well ventilated area.  And ferequent exposure to the skin is not a good thing.  Wear gloves.

This generally won't work with epoxy, and a few other glues.  For protein based glues, like Elmer's Glue, water will dissolve them.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> It would be better if you could find a less toxic solution to your stain problems. Do you have a product called Goo Gone?


 
Thank you Andy and Chief but we don't have either of the products you mentioned.

I only use it to remove outside labels from glass jars and sticky stains on clothes. I wash the clothes well after as well as the jars and never take the lid off the jars while using it. 
I'm very careful.
Nail polish remover is fine for labels but it bleaches the clothes.

Make do with what I have I guess


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 10, 2013)

This past weekend I learned that a 22 year old young man hiking the Appalachian Trail has two hollow legs.  

When our son was in high school and playing sports every semester his appetite was huge.  Our daugher was also very active (they both are to this day) and could almost keep up with her brother.  My friend who was over this weekend could eat both of them under the table!  We went out to eat after church and before we took him back to the AT. He ordered and ate a  choice that Himself and I would have had to split.  Then he had the 1/3 of my brunch I was unable to eat before I got full.  When I asked if he was full yet he said "hmm, I'm getting there".   I am so glad I don't have to feed this guy on a regular basis!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 10, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> This past weekend I learned that a 22 year old young man hiking the Appalachian Trail has two hollow legs.
> 
> When our son was in high school and playing sports every semester his appetite was huge.  Our daugher was also very active (they both are to this day) and could almost keep up with her brother.  My friend who was over this weekend could eat both of them under the table!  We went out to eat after church and before we took him back to the AT. He ordered and ate a  choice that Himself and I would have had to split.  Then he had the 1/3 of my brunch I was unable to eat before I got full.  When I asked if he was full yet he said "hmm, I'm getting there".   I am so glad I don't have to feed this guy on a regular basis!



I've never seen a fat hiker, at least not one who hikes seriously.  So why did I quite hiking again?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2013)

Today I learned to not push myself too far. Usually Spike does my vacuuming. But I wanted to get it done. Wrong move. My sternum bone is really hurting and I got out of breath so quickly. I was determined to get the whole room done all at once. I should have done it in sections taking a break between. Lesson learned. But at least it is done except for one little corner. I even cleaned the vent for the AC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I've never seen a fat hiker, at least not one who hikes seriously.  So why did I quite hiking again?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



You got tired of being serious all the time.


----------



## mysterychef (Jun 11, 2013)

Today I learned my car has a cabin air filter, for the hvac system that should of been changed frequently depending on mileage and air quality in my area.[About once a year]. Since I have never had it replaced, my local oil change shop quoted me $65.00 for an ''Aftermarket'' installed. Not happy with the price I looked it up on the ''Net'' and found an ''Aftermarket'' was $4.95 and it  had simple instructions on how to install it.I followed instructions and vacuumed duct. Whole procedure took about 20 mins. Hvac system has much more air flow and my wallet feels better.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 11, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You got tired of being serious all the time.



Now PF, when have you _*e*_*ver* known me to be serious?  I think that part of my brain hasn't formed yet.  I'm not old enough.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Now PF, when have you _*e*_*ver* known me to be serious?  I think that part of my brain hasn't formed yet.  I'm not old enough.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Enough time for serious about 5 minutes before you turn 95...then back to the fun.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 11, 2013)

Addie said:


> Washing your hands just using a stainless steel spoon will help to get rid of that garlic/onion odor.
> 
> Start using paper plates for hubby. Since you are the one to do the dishes, you get to use regular plates. Why create more work for yourself?


Many years ago as a student sharing flats (apartments) I learned the value of the rule "S/he who cooks doesn't wash the dishes". It leads to a fairer division of labour and has stood me in good stead through numerous relationships and house and flat shares and holidays with friends in rented houses


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 11, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Maybe that's one of the differences between the US and Canada.


And certainly different from the UK - at least with portable appliances like washing machines, dishwashers, etc. Permanent appliances like immersion water heaters and other types of water heaters have to be wired into switched spurs but not anything that can be moved by the owner.

Moveable appliances always come with the cord and plug attached and in the case of dishwashers, washing machines, dryers,etc., which have to have other essential parts such as pipes to attach to the water point or vent tubes, etc., the whole shebang is supplied at a fixed price.

It sounded to me that the store was taking advantage of the customer


----------



## chopper (Jun 11, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Many years ago as a student sharing flats (apartments) I learned the value of the rule "S/he who cooks doesn't wash the dishes". It leads to a fairer division of labour and has stood me in good stead through numerous relationships and house and flat shares and holidays with friends in rented houses



I do the cooking and the dishes.  I'm ok with that, because even though I know how to change the oil in my car, Hubby does that, and he cleans up after doing it.  Even though I had wood shop in high school and could make my own benches for the deck, Hubby made three benches for the deck (I was probably dusting or vacuuming at the time).  I could go on, but you get the picture.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 11, 2013)

chopper said:


> I do the cooking and the dishes. I'm ok with that, because even though I know how to change the oil in my car, Hubby does that, and he cleans up after doing it. Even though I had wood shop in high school and could make my own benches for the deck, Hubby made three benches for the deck (I was probably dusting or vacuuming at the time). I could go on, but you get the picture.


Hmm, but how often do your cook and wash up and how often does your husband change the oil in the car and make benches


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2013)

youssefyb said:


> today i learned with my mother how to prepare a moroccan couscous .it's very delicious



And you need to give us your mother's recipe!  Welcome to DC!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Hmm, but how often do your cook and wash up and how often does your husband change the oil in the car and make benches



Mad Cook, a good point.  

Chopper is one of those rare women who absolutely adores her DH (Dear Husband).  And he adores her.  They've been married forever.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 11, 2013)

dawh, you hit the nail on the head. 

that's so much more important than taking tally.

my wife taught me to drive stick: i taught her how to cook (most things).

it's not important who does what when, but how you feel doing them and having them done for you.


----------



## Addie (Jun 11, 2013)

buckytom said:


> dawh, you hit the nail on the head.
> 
> that's so much more important than taking tally.
> 
> ...


 
bt, when I got married right out of high school, the woman stayed home and took care of the family and the husband went off to work each day to support all of us. Then when women started to go out into the work world and started talking about the husband sharing some of the household chores and childcare, I was horrified. Did they really think men would go for that? Much to my surprise, men were beginning to enjoy parenthood. They learned to change diapers as well as wash the dishes. When I had my first son, I was nursing. I didn't think it was possible for him to participate in the feeding. But one night I was so exhausted. Time for a feeding. He got up, put the baby to my breast, had me turn over for breast change. Then he changed the diaper and put the baby back to sleep. I was so touched by his thoughtfulness, I started to cry. I nursed until the baby was four months old. I learned to sleep right through the feedings. Years later he told me that it was something he really enjoyed doing. Not just for me, but enjoyed the time with the baby. He did it quite often. And always on weekends. He also did it with the other two kids that came after. I can honestly say, I was not a sleep deprived new mother.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2013)

I suppose Himself would clean up the dishes and cooktop if I insisted hard enough, but then I probably wouldn't be happy with the way he did it.  Heck, I KNOW I wouldn't be happy!  Sure I'd rather he did it, but sometimes ya gotta pick your battles.  In 38+ years I think we're still even in the "who's winning" contest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 12, 2013)

The only one that wins is the one not keeping score.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 12, 2013)

What I learned today:
Frying ten pounds of thigh/drumsticks as chicken nuggets is a royal pain in the neck, and several other places too.  Frying another ten pounds as hot nuggets (think hot wings, but cheaper) makes those same body parts say mean things about you.  But all those bones and skins from d-boning the chicken makes a superb stock.

The things I do for a pot luck, and it's only for my co-workers, of which only one I'm friends with.  But you know me.  I can't just open a number 10 can of pork and beans and call it a night.  I'm tired, and am only almost done.  Hope they like it.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What I learned today:
> Frying ten pounds of thigh/drumsticks as chicken nuggets is a royal pain in the neck, and several other places too....



How low do you wear your neck? 

Hope everyone raves about and loves your food.  The effort certainly deserves it.


----------



## bgoogle (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here.  I learned that one shouldn't mess too much with a recipe one knows little about.  I'm famous for reading a recipe then closing the books and start cooking.  But, this morning I mixed together (approximately - giggle) the ingredients for banana bread using a cake mix.  I then added a package of chocolate chips, a can of crushed pineapple and some coconut.  Straight out of the oven it was great.  Cooled it is a big gelatinous mound of goo.  I couldn't leave it alone hot.  Cold I will have no trouble throwing it in the trash.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2013)

bgoogle said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I learned that one shouldn't mess too much with a recipe one knows little about. I'm famous for reading a recipe then closing the books and start cooking. But, this morning I mixed together (approximately - giggle) the ingredients for banana bread using a cake mix. I then added a package of chocolate chips, a can of crushed pineapple and some coconut. Straight out of the oven it was great. Cooled it is a big gelatinous mound of goo. I couldn't leave it alone hot. Cold I will have no trouble throwing it in the trash.


 
First things first. Welcome to DC. You are going to have lots of fun and laughs.

Remember, if it is a box, can or other container read the directions and adhere to them. After all it is their product and they know what it is supposed to do. They have a test kitchen at their facility. They have probably made every error in making the product deliberately. If only to know what the right way is to make it. Lesson learned.

Now start with Today's Funny on page one and get ready for some side splitting laughter. You will notice that the folks here love their pets. So if you have any, don't be shy in sharing stories about any adventures with them.


----------



## bgoogle (Jun 13, 2013)

So true, so true about using manufacturers instructions.  But there are tons of books, websites, you name it, about how to make things for which the product was NOT intended.  So, I thought I was going to invent a new one.  NOT, LOL


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 13, 2013)

bgoogle said:


> Hi, I'm new here.  I learned that one shouldn't mess too much with a recipe one knows little about.  I'm famous for reading a recipe then closing the books and start cooking.  But, this morning I mixed together (approximately - giggle) the ingredients for banana bread using a cake mix.  I then added a package of chocolate chips, a can of crushed pineapple and some coconut.  Straight out of the oven it was great.  Cooled it is a big gelatinous mound of goo.  I couldn't leave it alone hot.  Cold I will have no trouble throwing it in the trash.



Welcome bgoogle! I couldn't help but relate to your baking story, and I've been cooking a very long time. Sounds to me like you're the creative type and that's fine for a cook, but not for a baker, which is the exact reason why I don't bake. Well, I hardly ever bake although I can, but precise measurements and precise directions annoy me. 
Anyway, you'll have a good time here as few among us are flawless ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Welcome bgoogle! I couldn't help but relate to your baking story, and I've been cooking a very long time. Sounds to me like you're the creative type and that's fine for a cook, but not for a baker, which is the exact reason why I don't bake. Well, I hardly ever bake although I can, but precise measurements and precise directions annoy me.
> Anyway, you'll have a good time here as few among us are flawless ...



+++1.  Well put, what Kayelle said goes for me too!

Welcome to DC!


----------



## bakechef (Jun 13, 2013)

mysterychef said:


> Today I learned my car has a cabin air filter, for the hvac system that should of been changed frequently depending on mileage and air quality in my area.[About once a year]. Since I have never had it replaced, my local oil change shop quoted me $65.00 for an ''Aftermarket'' installed. Not happy with the price I looked it up on the ''Net'' and found an ''Aftermarket'' was $4.95 and it  had simple instructions on how to install it.I followed instructions and vacuumed duct. Whole procedure took about 20 mins. Hvac system has much more air flow and my wallet feels better.



I had a dealer try to sell me one and quoted me $90!!!  As he was trying to sell it to me, I looked it up on Amazon on my phone, $8.95 shipped.  I showed him the phone and he stopped trying to sell me stuff with my oil change.  I also told him that I knew how to replace it myself and it takes all of 5 minutes.  These places should be ashamed!  Trying to charge $90 for something made out of cardboard and paper.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I had a dealer try to sell me one and quoted me $90!!!  As he was trying to sell it to me, I looked it up on Amazon on my phone, $8.95 shipped.  I showed him the phone and he stopped trying to sell me stuff with my oil change.  I also told him that I knew how to replace it myself and it takes all of 5 minutes.  These places should be ashamed!  Trying to charge $90 for something made out of cardboard and paper.



This interests me.  Went to the place where I bought my car (out of town) to get a recall replacement part (free), where they do a check of all systems.  They showed a bunch of stuff needing flushing and replacing, including an air filter.  It would cost me around $900 to do all that stuff through the dealership.  

Car has an appointment for routine maintenance with our local mechanic tomorrow, hopefully he can do all the recommended stuff, and for much less!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I had a *dealer* try to sell me one...



Ah, there's the problem:  DEALER.  Himself and I started out in life buying used cars that were pretty much out of warranty.  Because of that we got into the habit of taking our cars to a local mechanic.  After all these decades the only time a dealer location sees one of our cars is if we get a recall notice.

IMO though, it's way harder to find a good mechanic than a good doctor!  Once you find him (or her) treat them well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ah, there's the problem:  DEALER.  Himself and I started out in life buying used cars that were pretty much out of warranty.  Because of that we got into the habit of taking our cars to a local mechanic.  After all these decades the only time a dealer location sees one of our cars is if we get a recall notice.
> 
> IMO though, it's way harder to find a good mechanic than a good doctor!  Once you find him (or her) treat them well.



So agree, CG.  Our local mechanic went through the sheet the dealer supplied that had all the recommended repairs, changes, and flushings, and ruled out the more expensive ones.  He used to work for a dealer, and knows what are scams and what aren't.  For example, the dealer wanted to remove the "incorrect" engine cooling liquid, and flush the system.  They want THEIR cooling fluid, and deem all others incorrect, even though there's no difference, just the color.  Our guy changed a couple of the filters that were recommended, and saved me $50 as compared to what the dealer would have charged.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 14, 2013)

What I learned years ago:
When purchasing a car, used, or new, from a dealer, laugh at the sticker price.  It's inflated to allow the salesman to dicker.  You can also find out how much the dealership spent to purchace the new cars on his/her lot, from the manufacturer.  That gives you bargaining power.  Only uninformed people purchase a car at sticker price.

Example:  I was in the market for a used Dodge Caravan, when my children were young.  I went to a local dealership and found a vehicle that interested me.  DW thought the price was reasonable.  I began speaking with the salesman, and pointed out rust bubbles under the paint in a few locations, and worn tread on the tires.  I also noticed excessive grease/oil on top of the engine.  I said that I would purchase the vehicle at the suggested price, if the rust was removed, and the paint matched against the existing paint, new tires were put on the vehicle, and the gasket that allowed oil seepage was replaced.  The dealership happily did the work and accepted my cash.

You can also bargain for big ticket items such as large appliances, such as dishwashers, refrigerators, and other such items, sometimes, even in big ticket stores such as Sears.  If they can't lower the price, you can often get them to throw in other items for the price of the appliance.  This usually works with furniture stores as well.

The seller's job is to take as much of your money away as you will allow.  your job is to hang on to as much of your money as you can, while still paying a fair price.  Therein lies the principle of dickering.  DW was very surprised how much you can get from a dealership, if you go in with knowledge, and take a good look at what you're purchasing.

Oh, one more thing, if you are truly excite about purchasing something, keep your emotions invisible.  That is a surefire way to get the seller to put pressure on you to spend more than you need to.  Try to look objective, and like you know what you are doing.  Remember, if they can take more cash away from you, they will.

I would trust a good, local, known mechanic to not overcharge me.  Their is still integrity in the world.  But it rarely exists in dealerships, or big business, at least as I've observed.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2013)

The mechanic I use is the one who refused to fix the brakes on a car that was a rust bucket.  He told me he wouldn't do it for any price as the car would not last.  We had the city come pick it up as a junk car.  That's how I got my beautiful Buick that was totaled.  My mechanic has done things for free when I've wandered in, no labor charges for other things.  We have done all our car inspections, tires and fixes through them for the past 15 years.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 15, 2013)

Well today I learned that before I water and fertilize the 3 big old boston ferns hanging on my front porch I need to search them for nests and eggs  

Luckily I pulled them down for watering rather than just putting the wand up there.  I was fertilizing them.  The first one, no problem.  The 2nd one as I looked while I was fertilizing I saw something blue in there .. omg .. robin eggs.  Yep .. a nice big nest was down in the fronds and there are 3 eggs in it.  

Quickly I checked the last one and it has a finch nest with 5 little white eggs. 

We've had this problem every year but they are a bit later this year so I thought we were safe.  Plus we built nesting areas for them on the porch and they have nests too.

I was afraid I had ruined things .. but went out just a few minutes ago and the birds were back on the nests.  I just hope the eggs will hatch.

I think next year I will put fake ferns up .. that way I won't need to water them and they birds will be safe !


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 15, 2013)

That's a pretty cool thing MrsLMB!  You're a birdy grandma!

I found out if you want to defrost some walnuts so you can chop and toast you do not put the mezzaluna board into the microwave.  Wood attracts the microwaves more than the nuts.  Warm board, cold nuts.  Nuts!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 15, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Well today I learned that before I water and fertilize the 3 big old boston ferns hanging on my front porch I need to search them for nests and eggs
> 
> Luckily I pulled them down for watering rather than just putting the wand up there.  I was fertilizing them.  The first one, no problem.  The 2nd one as I looked while I was fertilizing I saw something blue in there .. omg .. robin eggs.  Yep .. a nice big nest was down in the fronds and there are 3 eggs in it.
> 
> ...



Aww, congrats, bird gramma!  They should be fine, pretty tenacious little things.  I'm surprised that the different species built nests so close to each other, they're usually pretty territorial.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 16, 2013)

That plants you seem to want to get rid of have hard roots and lots of them


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 16, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Aww, congrats, bird gramma! They should be fine, pretty tenacious little things. I'm surprised that the different species built nests so close to each other, they're usually pretty territorial.


 
Here's a pic from the first year we were here. 





Our front porch is 30' long and 12' deep. 

The nesting areas are at opposite ends. 

I now put ferns in each of those "window" areas because they fill them up, they grow extremely well and they look really nice.

I think because the birds go deep down into those ferns is why they allow themselves to be so close. 

Not that there hasn't been a fair share of bird fights on the porch but they seem to have these invisible lines they respect. 



Kylie1969 said:


> That plants you seem to want to get rid of have hard roots and lots of them


 
They are in pots Kylie ... I think we will plant them in the ground this fall and use fake ones in the baskets on the porch.

At least that way I won't need to water and fertilize and maybe kill the poor little things.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2013)

What a pretty house. I love those rockers on the porch.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> What a pretty house. I love those rockers on the porch.



I agree, you expect to see Tim and Richard Smucker coming down the street with a little red wagon filled with jam!


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree, you expect to see Tim and Richard Smucker coming down the street with a little red wagon filled with jam!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2013)

Lovely house, MrsLMB, I could spend some time in the porch rockers.

I learned that coconut oil makes a great all-over moisturizer.  I'd run out of my Walgreens high test, and the coconut oil works great, for much cheaper!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Lovely house, MrsLMB, I could spend some time in the porch rockers.
> 
> I learned that coconut oil makes a great all-over moisturizer.  I'd run out of my Walgreens high test, and the coconut oil works great, for much cheaper!



Heh!  I just made an avocado mask...what didn't go on can be eaten.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heh!  I just made an avocado mask...what didn't go on can be eaten.



  Same with the coconut oil, though I think I'd prefer the avocado....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 16, 2013)

I just thought it was funny we were both doing edible moisturizing...I also have an olive oil treatment in my hair.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Here's a pic from the first year we were here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's very similar to the home I grew up in MrsL!   Loved that place.   Ours was green and white but it had that wonderful, deep porch.  My BFF and I played dolls out there when it would rain and wouldn't have to move unless the winds blew really hard from the east.  New home front porches are rarely that deep.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2013)

So Spike was wondering where that lake in Massachusetts was located. The one with the really long name. So we googled it. 

Lake Chaubunagungamaug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah, it does have a meaning. It is an Indian word. 

My father could rattle that off the tip of his tongue whenever anyone would ask.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I suppose Himself would clean up the dishes and cooktop if I insisted hard enough, but then I probably wouldn't be happy with the way he did it. Heck, I KNOW I wouldn't be happy! Sure I'd rather he did it, but sometimes ya gotta pick your battles. In 38+ years I think we're still even in the "who's winning" contest.


But why should you have to" insist hard enough". If his mother had brought hm up properly he'd do it as a matter of course. 

Domestic job sharing isn't new. My late father, born in 1919, did what needed to be done. My mother worked full time in the family business so if she was out Dad would cook, wash up, vacuum carpets, do ironing, or do whatever needed doing when it needed doing. He wouldn't do the gardening though - hated it - and was useless at braiding my hair when I was little - he was all fingers and thumbs! He had no problems with his status as a "real man" and he believed that marriage was a partnership and that that partnership had to be fair. He learned by example from _his_ mother and father.

Sorry to be late back to this discussion. I've been organising a horse show.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 17, 2013)

Mad Cook, his Mom raised his right.  Once the kids came along I stayed at home and spoiled him rotten.   During his working years I ruined him terribly; now that he's home all time time I'm afraid he's broken.  That old dog is not interested in relearning old tricks.  Perhaps I'll feed him PB&J sandwiches until he pitches in.


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2013)

I have to agree with you Mad Cook. All three of my boys can wield an iron as well as a cast iron pan. They know how to get grease off their hands as well as the dishes. 

My youngest just recently bought himself a Euro Pro iron as he does all his own laundry (as well as the family's. His wife hates to iron (You are not alone Kylie) where he loves to do it. Finds it relaxing. Same as I do. They have a Rowenta with a large capacity. but it seemed he would iron just two shirts and would have to fill the iron up again. So the Euro Pro he bought like mine has a very large tank and he can do a weeks worth of shirts before he even bothers to take a look at how much water is in the tank. 

Spike does all my vacuuming for me. And when I am not feeling well, will even do up the few dishes that may be in the sink. The Pirate when he comes to see me spends most of the time cleaning the cabinet fronts as well as the whole bathroom. I could follow him around, but it is much easier to yell from room to room. One is married. The other two? Well all I can say is that there are two women out there that are missing out on a good thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep, mine is spoiled rotten too...I'll have to threaten him with lentils or garbanzos...


----------



## Addie (Jun 17, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Mad Cook, his Mom raised his right. Once the kids came along I stayed at home and spoiled him rotten. During his working years I ruined him terribly; now that he's home all time time I'm afraid he's broken.  That old dog is not interested in relearning old tricks. Perhaps I'll *feed him PB&J sandwiches* until he pitches in.


 
And don't forget the paper plates and plastic forks and knives. The real cheap ones. The ones that break half way through the meal and aren't big enough to hold a mouthful. And don't forget the disposable cups. Small ones. Two swallows and the cup is empty. I know all the tricks. Tell him you are trying to economize on dish washing products.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 18, 2013)

well said, maddie.

it's the reason why i suggest to all parents of college age kids to boot them out the door asap. but only if the kid gets to live on his or her own. not in a marriage or roommate situation. i know it worked for me when i was 21 or so. i left college for a career, and got my first apartment as soon as i could.

once a person lives alone for a few years, they learn what needs to be done, or else live in a pig sty; one in which they'd be ashamed to bring home a date. and that works equally for males and females. while i kind of knew how my male friends lived by seeing how they act in public, i've been shocked at how disgusting young women can be, as bad as the guys.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2013)

buckytom said:


> well said, maddie.
> 
> it's the reason why i suggest to all parents of college age kids to boot them out the door asap. but only if the kid gets to live on his or her own. not in a marriage or roommate situation. i know it worked for me when i was 21 or so. i left college for a career, and got my first apartment as soon as i could.
> 
> once a person lives alone for a few years, they learn what needs to be done, or else live in a pig sty; one in which they'd be ashamed to bring home a date. and that works equally for males and females. while i kind of knew how my male friends lived by seeing how they act in public, *i've been shocked at how disgusting young women can be, as bad as the guys*.


 
Some of them even worse.

My daughter when she started her menses, (age 12) had a bad habit of leaving her dirty pads on the floor. No amount of yelling did any good. Until one day she was sitting out on the front steps with her friends. I took the dirty pad and went out to her holding it up high. "Did you forget something again?" I hated to do it. I knew it was something she would never forget. But it was the only way I could get through to her. I told her if she thought her male friends were disgusted seeing that, imagine how her brothers felt every time they went into the bathroom and saw that on the floor. Her friends were going to see it only once I hoped, but her brothers had to see it every month. She cleaned up her act and also started to keep her room clean. A bonus that I hadn't expected. Today she can't stand a mess in her home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 18, 2013)

*TMI Addie!* 

Himself lived alone.  Himself had a sainted mother who raised him right.  He just got dirty rotten spoiled by me and now I'm reaping the fruit I've grown! 

Wouldn't use paper/plastic plates, glasses, utensils - won't see that at my table because *I* do not like it.  Heck, we usually have cloth napkins too because they are nicer and more cost-efficient than paper.

He has his own skill set.  Break anything electronic or have something go wrong with a computer and he can fix it quickly and perfectly.

I think my problem is me.   When he worked I had no idea when he'd be home.  I cooked simpler, reheatable meals.  I had everything cleaned up before he got home.  Now that he's home all the time and I can time the dinner for when I want it (yeah...still running a late schedule, but at least we aren't eating after midnight) I'm making more complex meals and dirtying more tools.  Plus all YOU guys post so many delicious looking foods and make so many excellent suggestions that YOU guys must be the real problem!  

After tossing all these ideas around I think I'll go with simpler meals and fewer ingredients for a while.   Need more propane for the grill.  With less to clean up I'll probably end up with more help, you think?  Updates eventually.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2013)

The main thing CG is, "If you are happy with your life and living with him the way he is, then go for it!" When I first got married, I would look at other husbands and think, 'I am so glad my husband isn't like that.' Then over the years it came to, 'Just like a man. My husband does the same thing.' Then more years passed and it became, "Why can't my husband be like that?' But there were more times that it was "I am so glad my husband isn't like that." He couldn't have been all that bad. After all he would hold the baby to my breast while I slept. Then change him and put him back to sleep. I once asked him why he put up with me. After all there were days when even I couldn't stand to be me. He gave me the perfect answer.

"You put up with all my foolishness and I put up with yours." Gee, I had never thought of him as being foolish.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh we put up with each other!   And I have just as many annoying little habits as he does.  He just doesn't sit on the computer posting about it.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

I really have to give credit to the hubby in this area. He always helps out with cleaning up after a meal when I cook & he usually cleans up after he cooks, I don't clean up for his meals like he does for me.

I knew I was going to marry this man on our second date & by the time I went back to see his home I knew 110% that I found a keeper. I honestly thought he had a cleaning lady, his place was THAT clean!

I refuse to make the bed so when we do get to spend the night together I make sure I get up before him so he can make the bed. He hates it that I won't do it but that's my little quirk & he deals with it.

Where I slack, he's strong. Where he slacks, I pick up his slack.


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

But, to get back to the topic.....what I learned today

I learned that I have a sister who did the same disgusting thing that Addie's daughter use to do. I really do hope my sister grew out of being such a slob.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2013)

What I learned today:  Writing cookbooks is labor intensive.  This is my 5th, and possible best.  It's for a local Farmer's Market, and when couple with the pictures I've taken at the market, and foods cooked to show the recipes, it should be a great cookbook with valuable info for those who maybe aren't as well versed.  I've gotten 1 critique on what's completed so far, and it was very favorable.  But it takes about an hour for two recipes.  I've got 24 pages of recipes and techniques so far, and that's just for eggs and fish.  I think I'm just completing the fish chapter.  Next, I think I'll do a chapter on lamb, pork, and poultry.  After that, it should be time for veggies to start showing up in the market.  But I want to sell this thing, this year.  I've got so many recipes to cook already, so I can place a picture with the recipe.  So little time, and not enough cash are the biggest obstacles.  And I haven't even proofread it yet!  But, it will get done, and will be worth what I charge for it, maybe more.  I get to spend about an hour per day on this project, usually, my lunch hour.

Writing in general is labor intensive.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What I learned today:  Writing cookbooks is labor intensive.  This is my 5th, and possible best.  It's for a local Farmer's Market, and when couple with the pictures I've taken at the market, and foods cooked to show the recipes, it should be a great cookbook with valuable info for those who maybe aren't as well versed.  I've gotten 1 critique on what's completed so far, and it was very favorable.  But it takes about an hour for two recipes.  I've got 24 pages of recipes and techniques so far, and that's just for eggs and fish.  I think I'm just completing the fish chapter.  Next, I think I'll do a chapter on lamb, pork, and poultry.  After that, it should be time for veggies to start showing up in the market.  But I want to sell this thing, this year.  I've got so many recipes to cook already, so I can place a picture with the recipe.  So little time, and not enough cash are the biggest obstacles.  And I haven't even proofread it yet!  But, it will get done, and will be worth what I charge for it, maybe more.  I get to spend about an hour per day on this project, usually, my lunch hour.
> 
> Writing in general is labor intensive.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Chief do you use a template for your cookbook and if so could you share that information. 

I have been working on three different ones, not for sale.  A cookbook of family favorites, a food diary that goes week by week through the year and a low cost food pantry book for seniors and singles. 

You are correct it is tedious but, if keeps me off the streets!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 18, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Mad Cook, his Mom raised his right. Once the kids came along I stayed at home and spoiled him rotten. During his working years I ruined him terribly; now that he's home all time time I'm afraid he's broken.  That old dog is not interested in relearning old tricks. Perhaps I'll feed him PB&J sandwiches until he pitches in.


\My maternal grandmother did everything for the men in her family even to the extent of cleaning her sons' muddy work boots every day. On my parents' wedding day in 1942, mum's father-in-law took her on one side and said "Don't ever let me see you cleaning your husband's shoes. He's marrying you to look after you - you are not marrying him to be his servant."

My parents had a very good marriage and shared everything fairly. Dad retired before Mum and he took over the running of the household. When he became ill and Mum retired she took over but Dad always tried to do his bit. 

I have to confess that I've been spoiled by their example and I am _very_ hard to please.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 18, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Chief do you use a template for your cookbook and if so could you share that information.
> 
> I have been working on three different ones, not for sale.  A cookbook of family favorites, a food diary that goes week by week through the year and a low cost food pantry book for seniors and singles.
> 
> You are correct it is tedious but, if keeps me off the streets!


Here's the basic outline:

*Header with Copyright.  Page number in lower right corner of pages.
Title
Introduction
Table of Contents* (made as I create chapters)
*Chapter subject* (types of foods in chapter, as in Poultry, Red Meat, Veggies, etc.)
*Any special Sauces or techniques that will be used in the book*
*Intro to recipe
Appropriate Pictures
                          technique*
*tools*
*Ingredients
                          Text explaining procedures

*
*Next Chapter subject *(types of foods in chapter, as in Poultry, Red Meat, Veggies, etc.)*
Any special Sauces or techniques that will be used in the book
Intro to recipe
Appropriate Pictures
                          technique
tools
Ingredients
                          Text explaining procedures

Repeat as needed

Recipe Index
Glossary of Terms

*And there you have it, the format of my cookbooks.  I like to add conversational sentences into the instructional text, along with anecdotes, light humor, and the occasional pun, just to keep things light, and not like reading a textbook.  I also give a bit of the history of recipes, if they have a unique story.

Good luck writing you cookbook.  It's sure to become a family heirloom.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 18, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...
> I like to add conversational sentences into the instructional text, along with anecdotes, light humor, and the occasional pun, just to keep things light, and not like reading a textbook.  I also give a bit of the history of recipes, if they have a unique story...



My absolutely favorite cookbook (one of three given to me as a shower gift from a friend's personal collection  ) has a lot of recipes, but not one of them is formatted the usual way.  It reads like a novel full of love for friends and food, with the recipes in the body of the "story", maked with a recipe title in bold caps.

If you ever run across the book at a used book store I highly recommend picking it up.  It is by Edward Harris Heth; the copy I have is titled "The Wonderful World of Cooking".  I googled it and found a few copies on Amazon by that title but also found an entry saying it was reissued under the title of "The Country Kitchen Cookbook".  It even has a Kindle version!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My absolutely favorite cookbook (one of three given to me as a shower gift from a friend's personal collection  ) has a lot of recipes, but not one of them is formatted the usual way.  It reads like a novel full of love for friends and food, with the recipes in the body of the "story", maked with a recipe title in bold caps.
> 
> If you ever run across the book at a used book store I highly recommend picking it up.  It is by Edward Harris Heth; the copy I have is titled "The Wonderful World of Cooking".  I googled it and found a few copies on Amazon by that title but also found an entry saying it was reissued under the title of "The Country Kitchen Cookbook".  It even has a Kindle version!



That is a wonderful cookbook!

If you can find a copy check out the dill crock.

He is kind of a cross between Euell Gibbons and Edna Lewis.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 19, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> That is a wonderful cookbook!
> 
> If you can find a copy check out the dill crock.
> 
> He is kind of a cross between Euell Gibbons and Edna Lewis.



I'm looking at it right now!  I have the book sitting right on my computer table.  I don't use it for cooking much but I have a couple favorite recipes I go to on occasion.  This winter I have to sit and read the entire book like a novel.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The only one that wins is the one not keeping score.



That is so true!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> What I learned years ago:
> When purchasing a car, used, or new, from a dealer, laugh at the sticker price.  It's inflated to allow the salesman to dicker.  You can also find out how much the dealership spent to purchace the new cars on his/her lot, from the manufacturer.  That gives you bargaining power.  Only uninformed people purchase a car at sticker price.
> 
> Example:  I was in the market for a used Dodge Caravan, when my children were young.  I went to a local dealership and found a vehicle that interested me.  DW thought the price was reasonable.  I began speaking with the salesman, and pointed out rust bubbles under the paint in a few locations, and worn tread on the tires.  I also noticed excessive grease/oil on top of the engine.  I said that I would purchase the vehicle at the suggested price, if the rust was removed, and the paint matched against the existing paint, new tires were put on the vehicle, and the gasket that allowed oil seepage was replaced.  The dealership happily did the work and accepted my cash.
> ...



Unfortunately I hate bargaining. 

Luckily, I have solved the mechanic and car buying. I have a Volvo. I was rear ended in my first Volvo and that made me a believer. . A friend recommended Swedish Auto. The owner and most of the employees have worked for Volvo. They are competent and really nice. 

They also sell used Volvos. They don't over inflate the prices for me.

I know a professional car inspector and always pay to have him check out a car I am considering buying. He also checks if the price is reasonable.


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2013)

Today I learned that my sister is safe from the freakish flooding in Southern Alberta. Whew! Shallow riverbeds + torrential downpour of 150mm or more of rain = scary floods.


----------



## chopper (Jun 21, 2013)

Alix said:


> Today I learned that my sister is safe from the freakish flooding in Southern Alberta. Whew! Shallow riverbeds + torrential downpour of 150mm or more of rain = scary floods.



So glad your sister is safe!  You guys are having flooding up there, and down here we are so dry that we are burning up!  There are so many fires right now!  We really need things to even out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 21, 2013)

Alix said:


> Today I learned that my sister is safe from the freakish flooding in Southern Alberta...



Thanks for sharing good news Alix!   Nothing better than to find out family (or friends) are OK.  I finally heard from my hiker friend today - we had dropped him back at the trail nearly two weeks ago.  Turns out his cellphone got so wet in the torrential rains he's been hiking in that it is now a dumb phone.  No internet connection till he gets into a town.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2013)

I learned how fun it is to walk around with a purple wig and big red hat at work for the day.  I'll get Shrek to take pictures tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 21, 2013)

Today I learned that my suspicions were true and that some tradesman really are out to rip you off!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I learned how fun it is to walk around with a purple wig and big red hat at work for the day. I'll get Shrek to take pictures tonight.


 

Oh boy .. pictures !!  Can't wait to see them


----------



## buckytom (Jun 22, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I learned that my suspicions were true and that some tradesman really are out to rip you off!



lol, they're called contractors here. and yes, 75% of them suck.

when you find a good one, offer him food, water, and praise at every chance, then refer him to everyone you knoew.

i learned today, after coaching 2 little league alll star games, that talented kids who break down and cry after a bad performance aren't served/helped in any way by pressure from their parents. 
the pressure might be from usual expectations, or from the parents' embarrasment that their 9 or 10 year old "stud" is crying, but negative comments in any form at that age doesn't work. maybe even hurts.

i hope to be able to bridge a gap, in a way, and teach them that even though they sucked, there's another way to look st each crappy performance. 

struck out? you went down swinging. you'll get another "ups". watch strike three, and need to be more aggresive at the plate, and move in crowding the plate.
 own the inside, make the pitcher try to jam you. they usually can't and freak out.

ground out to first with no outs and a man on second that moves to third? productive out.

defensive error? hell, baseball is mind numbing between exciting plays.  learn to concentrate next time  because it drones on, lol.

that's all. baseball is great as a mataphor for life. there's just so many ways to spin a statistic and learn from it. spin is a perspective. what you do going forward with it is all that counts.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 22, 2013)

That is so true Tom!

We have a really good, reliable lawnmowing guy and he is certainly a keeper 

I am thinking one of the handymen we had around for a quote the other day we may be keeping too and letting everyone know about him


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2013)

buckytom said:


> ...i learned today, after coaching 2 little league alll star games, that talented kids who break down and cry after a bad performance aren't served/helped in any way by pressure from their parents.
> the pressure might be from usual expectations, or from the parents' embarrasment that their 9 or 10 year old "stud" is crying, but negative comments in any form at that age doesn't work. maybe even hurts.
> 
> i hope to be able to bridge a gap, in a way, and teach them that even though they sucked, there's another way to look st each crappy performance.
> ...



ittle Bro, you and I think so much alike, it's scary.  There is an idea taught in the church to which I belong that makes so much sense, it was a big part of why I joined it.  And that idea is that everything that happens to you in life, good or bad, is a thing that can make your life better, when you look at it as a blessing.  For instance, when I tore my meniscus, and it hurt to the point that I couldn't walk without crutches, my first thought wasn't frustration, or anger, or "why me", it was - no I know how other people with knee problems feel, and I can be more compassionate.  When I badly burned my leg so many years ago, it taught me how to work around a difficult situation.  I still needed to earn a wage, to support my family.  I found ways to still work, in spite of ridiculous pain.  When good things happen, it's a reward for something good that I've done, or gives someone else the opportunity to feel good about doing something for someone else.

As we live, wisdom comes with experience.  And if we look at all of our past life, carefully, and at our present life, we can see something positive in everything that has ever happened in it.  A positive attitude, and looking for the good in life, is a trait you are teaching those youngsters.  And think what a great example you are being to to your own little guy.

I'm glad you my brother.  You make me proud.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## chopper (Jun 24, 2013)

I learned of another friend who lost his home in the Black Forest fire.  He lost a house, a barn, 5 cars, and a motorcycle.  Also the trees on his property are all burned, and most of them will have to be cut down.  Such a huge loss. 

He has his life, his hot rod, and his motor home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 24, 2013)

chopper said:


> I learned of another friend who lost his home in the Black Forest fire...*He has his life*, his hot rod, and his motor home.



He has the important things:  his life, a place to live, something to get around with, and good friends like you who care.  Hope he recovers quickly chopper.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 24, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ittle Bro, you and I think so much alike, it's scary.  There is an idea taught in the church to which I belong that makes so much sense, it was a big part of why I joined it.  And that idea is that everything that happens to you in life, good or bad, is a thing that can make your life better, when you look at it as a blessing.  For instance, when I tore my meniscus, and it hurt to the point that I couldn't walk without crutches, my first thought wasn't frustration, or anger, or "why me", it was - no I know how other people with knee problems feel, and I can be more compassionate.  When I badly burned my leg so many years ago, it taught me how to work around a difficult situation.  I still needed to earn a wage, to support my family.  I found ways to still work, in spite of ridiculous pain.  When good things happen, it's a reward for something good that I've done, or gives someone else the opportunity to feel good about doing something for someone else.
> 
> As we live, wisdom comes with experience.  And if we look at all of our past life, carefully, and at our present life, we can see something positive in everything that has ever happened in it.  A positive attitude, and looking for the good in life, is a trait you are teaching those youngsters.  And think what a great example you are being to to your own little guy.
> 
> ...



thanks very much, bro.

i recently heard a person talking about "god's will". i asked him how can you tell the difference between a person's will and god's will? 
a very old and apparently very wise man replied, "god's will can be found in patience while serving other people when there's no personal reward involved".

i've been thinking a lot about that. 

i hope baseball and scouting is a good start. i have a lot to make up for just to squeak by.


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2013)

BT and GW, you're both tops in my books. 

GW, you have the nicest nature of any man and your wife and daughters are lucky women to have you in their lives. BT, your compassion and grace will speak to those boys in ways their parents never could. As well, your example of how to be a masculine man and still shed a few tears will teach your son what a real man looks like. 

I admire you both greatly.


----------



## Alix (Jun 24, 2013)

On a completely unrelated note... 

Today I learned that you should NOT play chess online after a couple of glasses of merlot. You will get your butt kicked. Hard.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2013)

buckytom said:


> thanks very much, bro.
> 
> i recently heard a person talking about "god's will". i asked him how can you tell the difference between a person's will and god's will?
> a very old and apparently very wise man replied, "god's will can be found in patience while serving other people when there's no personal reward involved".
> ...



G.W.'s 3 states of "being good":
1. A Person is good because they are afraid of the consequences of being bad - he is a coward, but it's a start.
2. A person is good because they expect reward for their efforts - they are greedy, but it's better than being a coward.
3. A person is good because they believe that by being good, they will better the world, and expect nothing in return - They have progressed beyond being an animal, for animals do all they do to survive, and pro-create their own line.  These is nothing more for them.  A true person is one who works to improve the lives of all, to the best of their ability, and because of those efforts, improves his/her own life.

I have a good ways to go before I completely shed my animal nature.  But I'm working on it.  Witness me digging into a perfectly grilled, bone-in ribey, and you begin to see the animal nature in me come out. 

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> G.W.'s 3 states of "being good":
> *1. A Person is good because they are afraid of the consequences of being bad - he is a coward, but it's a start.*
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



What about when A Person does the wrong thing for the right reasons, willing to face the consequences?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What about when A Person does the wrong thing for the right reasons, willing to face the consequences?



You just have to enter chaos into my perfect universe, don'tcha.

Wow that's such a deep question.  Now I have to rebuild my paradigms.  Is there ever a real situation where it is right to do the wrong thing; or is it that we are fearfull of the consequences of doing the right thing.  Sometimes doing the wrong thing for the right reason makes life less stressful for the parties involved, but in the greater scheme of things, diminishes one's existence in some way.

See, now you've got me thinking again.  I'll be thinking about this for some time to come, and will have to build a mental construct for myself to make the universe work again.  Heavy sigh.

I was just joking.  I will have to think about this, but I like thinking about such things.  And I do know that there are no pat, simplistic answers such as G.W's rules for doing the right thing.  But those rules do help me to be the man I want to be.  And I don't want to be a coward, or greedy.  And just how willing am I to face the truth, ro do the right thing in every instance.

I have asked my wife to never put me in a situation where I judge anything about her looks, or what clothes she wants to wear.  Invariably, that is a now win situation, and can require a "white lie" for any man.  And I am so trying to not do that.

Life is such a complex game.  And on that note, I will be writing a poem, inspired just a few minutes ago by the world around me, and how I react to it.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2013)

GW, you'd never be lying if you told her that she is always beautiful in your eyes. That's how you show her to us so I know that would be truth.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2013)

Alix said:


> GW, you'd never be lying if you told her that she is always beautiful in your eyes. That's how you show her to us so I know that would be truth.




That doesn't work at our house.  SO expects an honest opinion and so do I.  So she never asks me if an article of clothing makes her look fat.  She asks me if I prefer outfit A or outfit B.  By the same token, I expect honest answers when I cook something and ask if she likes it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2013)

Alix said:


> GW, you'd never be lying if you told her that she is always beautiful in your eyes. That's how you show her to us so I know that would be truth.



I've tried that.  She likes to put a spin on that, and I usually end up getting hit by the rotten tomato that spins off.  No, it's best that we just avoid the subject.  I truly do love the way she looks, no matter how she looks.  I've gotten in trouble for not telling her that her hair is a little dishevled, or that she's gotten something on her dress, or that there's spinach between her teeth, stuff like that.  I don't usually look at her.  I instead look at people's personalities, and actions.   She wants me to look at her outward appearance.  That's not natural for me, at least since I got out of puberty.  Yeh, even I was run by hormones at certain stages of my life, and even sometimes now, if I'm with certain guys, with no ladies around.  But I make sure that even if I'm admiring the way a young woman looks, I keep my mind where it belongs.  I refuse to be tempted toward infidelity, even in my mind.  

I knew that when I was at sea, my wife was beyond temptation.  She knew the same of me.  in fidelity to one another, we have been perfect (it may be the only perfection I have achieved in this life).  Most of my shipmates couldn't understand that concept.  Some of them ruined their marriages while in foreign ports.  They got what they deserved, in my opinion.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> That doesn't work at our house.  SO expects an honest opinion and so do I.  So she never asks me if an article of clothing makes her look fat.  She asks me if I prefer outfit A or outfit B.  By the same token, I expect honest answers when I cook something and ask if she likes it.



Same here. If I can't get my husband to tell me that an outfit makes me look fat, who am I supposed to ask? If the danged dress makes me look fat, I want to know so I can wear something else.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Same here. If I can't get my husband to tell me that an outfit makes me look fat, who am I supposed to ask? If the danged dress makes me look fat, I want to know so I can wear something else.



DH will outright tell me if something doesn't look good on me, and will also suggest jewelry and accessories.  I appreciate his opinions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2013)

If I had the guts to ask Shrek is something made me look fat, he would say, "Nope, your fat makes you look fat." Closely followed by, "And I love every bit of it."   I'm going to sprain my arm trying to stop an overhand blow at some point...


----------



## ahoymatey2013 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just found out that there is a farm less then 5 miles from my house that makes homemade natural cheeses and sells it all over the states. They also sell raw milk.

I bought some cheddar cheese & it is so very good!

I will be trying their milk some time soon


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice find Matey!  I learned during yesterday's storms you don't try to take your kitty out on the porch while it's thundering and lightning.   I have the scratches to prove it.


----------



## chopper (Jun 27, 2013)

I learned that water aerobics CAN make you tired if you work hard enough.  I went above and beyond today, to make the workout do more for me.  Yes, I'm tired, and I have some more grass to mow.  I think I will eat lunch first....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cardiologist says I HAVE to start 30 min aerobics a day...I asked her if that was on top of the hour I did a day along with weights every other day.  Thus we began looking into the medications I am taking and why I'm gaining weight.  And my chest x-ray turned out fine...good thing Ii took the uranium out of my pocket...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cardiologist says I HAVE to start 30 min aerobics a day...I asked her if that was on top of the hour I did a day along with weights every other day.  Thus we began looking into the medications I am taking and why I'm gaining weight.  And my chest x-ray turned out fine...good thing Ii took the uranium out of my pocket...



Great new about your xrays, PF.  Now, that weight gain thing is because you've been carrying around your one weakness, Kryptonite.  So be a good girls and get rid of it.  Sometimes you have to quit trying to be like everyone else and accept your roll as hero, and go save the world.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Great new about your xrays, PF.  Now, that weight gain thing is because you've been carrying around your one weakness, Kryptonite.  So be a good girls and get rid of it.  Sometimes you have to quit trying to be like everyone else and accept your roll as hero, and go save the world.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



LOL! and all this time I thought my weakness was food Thanks Chief.  The medication change for my rapid heart rate isn't working, yet.


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2013)

I learned that it really is true. The bigger they are the harder they fall. And they fall as far as they can before hitting rock bottom. 

What I can't seem to learn is what makes them think they can go through life with immunity and never face the consequences of their actions. Do they really think they are that special?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cardiologist says I HAVE to start 30 min aerobics a day...I asked her if that was on top of the hour I did a day along with weights every other day.  Thus we began looking into the medications I am taking and why I'm gaining weight.  And my chest x-ray turned out fine...good thing Ii took the uranium out of my pocket...



Oh dear, hope they can get it right, PF!  Good idea to ditch the uranium.


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, hope they can get it right, PF! Good idea to ditch the uranium.


 
A couple of times I have had to go for certain tests for my thyroid. They use some kind of uranium or other nuclear medicine to make the thyroid show up clearer. It takes a while before this stuff leaves your body. In today's world, I would hate to have to fly out the next day. I would certainly be considered a terrorist.


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cardiologist says I HAVE to start 30 min aerobics a day...I asked her if that was on top of the hour I did a day along with weights every other day. Thus we began looking into the medications I am taking and why I'm gaining weight. And my chest x-ray turned out fine...good thing I took the uranium out of my pocket...


 
I went Wednesday for my monthly check on my vitals. All was well. But this past month I have been eating like a horse. Sometimes three meals in one day. Something I never do. I thought for sure I was going to show at least a five pound weight gain. Much to my surprise I had lost one pound in a month. I don't lose weight that easily. If I go down below 139#s then I will start to worry.

Sure I would love to get down to my pre childbirth weight. But that was in the late 50's. One can dream. The least I have ever weighed as an adult is 84 pounds. That was after my second child was born. I was very, very sick. Sick enough that my mother had to take my two children as I couldn't even get out of bed. But my normal weight at that time was 101 Pounds. A size one for dress size. The most I have ever weighed is 180 pounds. A size 18 dress size. That was after baby #3. I hate to think of what I must have looked like. A little barrel rolling along.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, hope they can get it right, PF!  Good idea to ditch the uranium.



Yeah, the tech was nice, I wouldn't have wanted to fog his plates...

Today's heart rate before meds 82/bpm...that shows promise.  Course I just woke up and I'm sitting here...still too high for at rest.


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, the tech was nice, I wouldn't have wanted to fog his plates...
> 
> Today's heart rate before meds 82/bpm...that shows promise. Course I just woke up and I'm sitting here...still too high for at rest.


 
I would love to have your problem for just one day. My BP is always too low along with my heart rate. Wednesday my BP was 101/45. My pulse was 55.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> I would love to have your problem for just one day. My BP is always too low along with my heart rate. Wednesday my BP was 101/45. My pulse was 55.



No you wouldn't, running high makes me jittery and anxious...ALL THE TIME...I have to knock myself out to get any sleep and I do not ever relax.  You would think all that nervous energy I would lose weight, nope...I am a great multi-tasker!


----------



## chopper (Jun 28, 2013)

I actually learned this yesterday...

I learned that it pays to look out in your rearview mirror.
I was stopped at a stop light when a woman in a minivan was approaching from behind at a high rate of speed.  I honked and was able to work my way into the other lane because another person was also paying attention and let me move over.  The person in front of me saw things going on and moved to the right of the road.  Well, I thought that the minivan may have been having car trouble, but when I glanced again, I realized that she was on the phone.  By this time several people were honking, and she slammed on the brakes, slid sideways, and almost hit the next car up, but the light changed, and he was able to move up.  This all happened really fast, and should have been a really bad accident.  Watch out for the stupid people!  It was a good thing that I was paying attention as well as the other folks.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2013)

chopper said:


> I actually learned this yesterday...
> 
> I learned that it pays to look out in your rearview mirror.
> I was stopped at a stop light when a woman in a minivan was approaching from behind at a high rate of speed.  I honked and was able to work my way into the other lane because another person was also paying attention and let me move over.  The person in front of me saw things going on and moved to the right of the road.  Well, I thought that the minivan may have been having car trouble, but when I glanced again, I realized that she was on the phone.  By this time several people were honking, and she slammed on the brakes, slid sideways, and almost hit the next car up, but the light changed, and he was able to move up.  This all happened really fast, and should have been a really bad accident.  Watch out for the stupid people!  It was a good thing that I was paying attention as well as the other folks.



Wow! Scary! I am pleased and boggled that several people were alert and reacted well.


----------



## chopper (Jun 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Wow! Scary! I am pleased and boggled that several people were alert and reacted well.



Me too.  I thank God that I looked up when I did, and didn't freeze, but actually had the wits about me to do something.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2013)

chopper said:


> I actually learned this yesterday...
> 
> I learned that it pays to look out in your rearview mirror.....



It never hurts to be a defensive driver!  Glad you, and those around you, made it through without anything other than a few skipped heartbeats.  I hope of of you got her plate number and called into the police to alert them to someone Driving While Stupid. 

My scariest time driving was heading south through FL, going on vacation with my parents back in the 1970s.  Himself and I were taking them along on a visit to his folks since my parents had never been to FL.  A driver got on I-95 northbound in the southbound lanes.  I managed to move to the berm just before a bridge - this was when there was no breakdown lane on bridges.  My Mom turned to watch three more cars behind me all move out of the way, losing sight of the idiot driver.  Then she applauded me.  Funny because she had just been a tad critical about my driving!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 29, 2013)

I learned I have the most understanding hubby in the world.  I can not do a lot of the heavy lifting or bending for our room rearranging and he did most of it but would say "well you are steering, that is important"!  And this is supposed to be his week off! 

Oh, and I also learned to accept it.


----------



## Nozi (Jun 29, 2013)

By reading this thread, i have just learned that sharing knowledge is priceless.


----------



## chopper (Jun 29, 2013)

You know, CG, I didn't even think of looking at her plates!  I just wanted to get as far away from her as possible.  I would like to think that someone who wasn't crapping their drawers maybe did that part.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2013)

I learned that the size of the spider directly affects how fast those little buggers run! It took Madeleine standing on the toilet screaming and me tossing water and shoes, and finally trapping it in the plunger to get rid of it. The bathroom is now a complete disaster, but the spider is safely relocated to the outside. Whew. 

I hate it when Ken isn't home.


----------



## chopper (Jun 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> I learned that the size of the spider directly affects how fast those little buggers run! It took Madeleine standing on the toilet screaming and me tossing water and shoes, and finally trapping it in the plunger to get rid of it. The bathroom is now a complete disaster, but the spider is safely relocated to the outside. Whew.
> 
> I hate it when Ken isn't home.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey chopper, I like to pretend I'm not afraid of spiders, but the reality is when they run *that* fast I'm screaming as loud as my kid!


----------



## chopper (Jun 29, 2013)

We had a spider (black widow) in the garage yesterday.  I back away and my husband and son fight over who gets to spray it with brake clean to kill it!  


When I am alone, I usually use a shoe.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2013)

This was one of our garden variety "basement" spiders. We have an agreement, if they stay in the laundry room and eat all those gross crawly bugs we live in peace. If they start sprinting across the rec room at me they DIE! If they get lost and end up in a bathroom, then they can sometimes be relocated. Those suckers are freaking HUGE! And they sprint faster than Karl Lewis!


----------



## Nozi (Jun 29, 2013)

I prefer spiders over bummas (white coachrochies) They are disgusting...yuck!


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2013)

None of those here Nozi. The spiders are plenty scary enough!


----------



## chopper (Jun 29, 2013)

I am ok with spiders when they are outside (except black widows-I kill them everywhere), but when they move inside I usually have to go after them with a shoe.  They freak me out inside, but fascinate me outside.


----------



## Nozi (Jun 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> None of those here Nozi. The spiders are plenty scary enough!



Of course they are but the bummas!....you wont dare touch them with a barge pole! You wont eat for days...! 

Ok lemme not think about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> I learned that the size of the spider directly affects how fast those little buggers run! It took Madeleine standing on the toilet screaming and me tossing water and shoes, and finally trapping it in the plunger to get rid of it. The bathroom is now a complete disaster, but the spider is safely relocated to the outside. Whew.
> 
> I hate it when Ken isn't home.



SorrySorry

Hooboy, what a picture...


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2013)

I know. We were in stitches ourselves afterward. She was screaming for me to come help (I was folding laundry) and I asked her what made her think I'd be any help? I said the two of us screaming isn't going to get rid of it any faster!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2013)

Where's a hidden camera when you need one?  That would be You Tube material for sure...you still have me giggling.  Maddie would have had a pal on the toilet with her if I had been there.  I don't think spiders die from heart attacks...maybe sonic waves.


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2013)

Hahahaha!!! Sonic blasts for sure! I'm still recovering my hearing. That bathroom is pretty teeny. I'm also laughing my butt off because Maddie has to write down WHY she was late for work. Fortunately, she works with all women and they will all totally understand. A friend of mine posted this article he wrote on my FB wall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> Hahahaha!!! Sonic blasts for sure! I'm still recovering my hearing. That bathroom is pretty teeny. I'm also laughing my butt off because Maddie has to write down WHY she was late for work. Fortunately, she works with all women and they will all totally understand. A friend of mine posted this article he wrote on my FB wall.



I actually almost made a mess of myself reading that article...


----------



## Alix (Jun 29, 2013)

He's 6'3.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2013)

I like spiders. No one who doesn't have four legs is allowed to kill spiders at my house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2013)

Alix said:


> He's 6'3.



ROFL!!!!!  

Bathroom spiders are the worst, they come at you when you are vulnerable.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 29, 2013)

I learned the puff pastry and phyllo dough are not the same thing. *sigh*  Made powerplantop's Strudel recipe with the wrong type dough.


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I learned the puff pastry and phyllo dough are not the same thing. *sigh*  Made powerplantop's Strudel recipe with the wrong type dough.



I have worked with phyllo dough a couple of times. Too much work. The next time you work with it, put some ghee in a spray bottle and spray the sheets. Or melt butter and leave the solids behind. The last time I used it, I was making lamb and spinach pockets with feta cheese. I sprayed the sheets with olive oil instead of the butter. I now stick to just puff pastry recipes.


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!!!
> 
> Bathroom spiders are the worst, they come at you when you are vulnerable.



My husband and I could be sitting there watching TV. I would see one of those Texas roaches going up the wall behind him. He would just smack that critter into the next world. Let me say the word "Spider!!!" He was gone screaming down the street and I wouldn't see him for the rest of the day. And then he would call to ask if it was safe to come home. I either smack them with a shoe if the are on something or just crunch them the death. Heck, after walking on carpets of Texas roaches at night and hearing "crunch, crunch," a little spider holds no fear for me.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> I have worked with phyllo dough a couple of times. Too much work. The next time you work with it, put some ghee in a spray bottle and spray the sheets. Or melt butter and leave the solids behind. The last time I used it, I was making lamb and spinach pockets with feta cheese. I sprayed the sheets with olive oil instead of the butter. I now stick to just puff pastry recipes.


But phyllo pastry is SO much easier than puff pastry! For a start no-one in their right mind makes it - even in middle eastern countries where it's in regular usage they buy it and what's good enough for them is good enough for me. I hate making puff pastry with a passion and avoid recipes that need it, like the plague. Life's too short for puff pastry.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2013)

Working with phyllo takes more patience than puff pastry.  It's tedious to layer it, one sheet at a time, brush with butter and repeat.  My pakalva recipe calls for 40 sheets of phyllo so that's a commitment.

We don't make either phyllo or puff pastry.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> My husband and I could be sitting there watching TV. I would see one of those Texas roaches going up the wall behind him. He would just smack that critter into the next world. Let me say the word "Spider!!!" He was gone screaming down the street and I wouldn't see him for the rest of the day. And then he would call to ask if it was safe to come home. I either smack them with a shoe if the are on something or just crunch them the death. Heck, after walking on carpets of Texas roaches at night and hearing "crunch, crunch," a little spider holds no fear for me.


(_Shudder_)The more I read on here of life in parts of America - major power outages lasting days, wildlife, weather etc., the more I'm glad I live in poor old Britain.

I am afraid of spiders (stupid I know) but I do let them live if possible because they deal with other insects especially flies. We are fortunate here in that we only have nuisance arthropods. Spiders don't bite and mosquito bites only itch, ants are a nuisance not a threat, termites don't eat your house, and cockroaches are rare in most people's houses. The only dangerous insects are house flies and then only if they're allowed to get onto food. 

Power outages are as rare as hens' teeth and only last a couple of hours and in the main the weather is a nuisance not a danger.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

I reckon everyone has their peculiarities. I know several full growed men who are scared to death of spiders. I prefer to live and let live as much as I can, as long as such critters don't cross the line, like them snakes the other week.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 29, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I learned the puff pastry and phyllo dough are not the same thing. *sigh* Made powerplantop's Strudel recipe with the wrong type dough.


I sometimes cheat and substitute phyllo where puff pastry is asked for. It's less fattening and you don't get that nasty greasiness and I prefer the lightness of the layers with phyllo


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 29, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Working with phyllo takes more patience than puff pastry. It's tedious to layer it, one sheet at a time, brush with butter and repeat. My pakalva recipe calls for 40 sheets of phyllo so that's a commitment.
> 
> We don't make either phyllo or puff pastry.


Ah, perhaps that's why you prefer it to phyllo. Phyllo is a piece of cake beside home made puff. All that rolling and layering and chilling and repeating the same thing umpteen times when making puff paste at home is a pain in the neck. The ready made bought stuff is plain nasty even if you can get the all-butter sort.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Ah, perhaps that's why you prefer it to phyllo. Phyllo is a piece of cake beside home made puff. All that rolling and layering and chilling and repeating the same thing umpteen times when making puff paste at home is a pain in the neck. The ready made bought stuff is plain nasty even if you can get the all-butter sort.



I was writing only about comparative ease of working with the two.  I have no plans to make my own puff or phyllo.  I have a life.


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I was writing only about comparative ease of working with the two.  I have no plans to make my own puff or phyllo.  I have a life.



I am with you Andy. The days of Julia Childs are gone. Even she would advocate using convenience foods when available.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 29, 2013)

So far...what I learned today is that it isn't the best plan to go outside in an unshaded area to water *a lot of plants* and wear black tank top and shorts and not tie my middle-of-the-back long hair down.  Especially when the temperature and humidity are in the 90+ range.  When I finished I was as wet as the plants!  You'd think I'd learn after doing this all summer.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2013)

Katie H said:


> So far...what I learned today is that it isn't the best plan to go outside in an unshaded area to water *a lot of plants* and wear black tank top and shorts and not tie my middle-of-the-back long hair down.  Especially when the temperature and humidity are in the 90+ range.  When I finished I was as wet as the plants!  You'd think I'd learn after doing this all summer.



You had the solution in you hand, a hose spraying cold water.


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> (_Shudder_)The more I read on here of life in parts of America - major power outages lasting days, wildlife, weather etc., the more I'm glad I live in poor old Britain.
> 
> I am afraid of spiders (stupid I know) but I do let them live if possible because they deal with other insects especially flies. We are fortunate here in that we only have nuisance arthropods. *Spiders don't bite *and *mosquito bites only itch*, ants are a nuisance not a threat, termites don't eat your house, and cockroaches are rare in most people's houses. The only dangerous insects are house flies and then only if they're allowed to get onto food.
> 
> Power outages are as rare as hens' teeth and only last a couple of hours and in the main the weather is a nuisance not a danger.



All spiders can and do bite. And they can inject some nasty stuff into your skin. It is their defense mechanism. Nasty enough to send you to the hospital a very sick person. You have just been lucky enough to have missed it. Mosquito bites can easily become infected. We do have one section of our country where it rains almost as much as it does in Merry Ole England. The Northwest. But even then they have more days of sunshine than rain. We do have majestic mountains that are snow capped year round, along with deserts that bloom with the most beautiful flowers you have ever seen. Miles and miles of beautiful seashores along with sprawling meadows. But no matter where you go in this country, we have some very unique fauna and flora that can not be found anywhere else on earth. I will gladly live with the inconveniences that each season brings. Because one day I got to see a Big Horn Sheep ram taking his time crossing the road right in front of the car I was in and it looked right at me. It was springtime. Had it been winter, that road would have been closed due to avalanche danger. I would have missed that.


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

Katie H said:


> So far...what I learned today is that it isn't the best plan to go outside in an unshaded area to water *a lot of plants* and wear black tank top and shorts and not tie my middle-of-the-back long hair down.  Especially when the temperature and humidity are in the 90+ range.  When I finished I was as wet as the plants!  You'd think I'd learn after doing this all summer.



 Why in the world do you buy black clothes for summer wear? And why aren't you watering early in the morning? Or later in the evening? Geesh!!! Do I have to teach you everything?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> I have worked with phyllo dough a couple of times. Too much work. The next time you work with it, put some ghee in a spray bottle and spray the sheets...


Addie, I know what to DO with phyllo dough.  Heck, the stuff in the grocery stores is made in the same city where our daughter went to high school.  I have just never worked with it. The problem was my brain didn't catch the "puff pasty" in the recipe because the title called it a strudel.  With Germans and Hungarians in our family that word immediately calls to mind flaky phyllo.  I have to admit I was wondering why PPO wasn't having me brush the layers with butter.  And then *puff*, it dawned on me. 


Mad Cook said:


> But phyllo pastry is SO much easier than puff pastry! For a start no-one in their right mind makes it - even in middle eastern countries where it's in regular usage they buy it and what's good enough for them is good enough for me. I hate making puff pastry with a passion and avoid recipes that need it, like the plague. Life's too short for puff pastry.


I didn't go through the work to make the dough...unless I can call opening the box "work"?   It's just that I've never made anything out of either dough, only making the standard pasty crusts from scratch at home.  Those are challenging enough!  I'm more of a cook than a baker.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> Why in the world do you buy black clothes for summer wear? And why aren't you watering early in the morning? Or later in the evening? Geesh!!! Do I have to teach you everything?



As for the black clothing, well, I like black and, trust me, the tank top I had on was barely there and I had on short-shorts.  Yes, I always water early in the morning.  Have to here.  Our normal temps are in the low 100s so, perhaps, 90 is cool.  It's hot no matter what time of the day.  It was 89 when we went to bed last night, so the nights don't even cool down enough to begin a day on a pleasant note.  That's just the way it is here.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't make stuff with puff pastry or phyllo dough. Too much work to make them and the stuff in the store isn't whole grain. I've eaten stuff made with those two pastries that was good, but not so good that I would make it at home with white flour pastry.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 29, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> You had the solution in you hand, a hose spraying cold water.




I do that, too, Andy.  I don't wear shoes because I almost always hose myself down several times while I'm watering, but today seemed especially hot.  I think my main mistake was not putting my hair up off my neck.  You can bet I'll do that when I water this evening.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 29, 2013)

Katie H said:


> ....I think my main mistake was not putting my hair up off my neck.  You can bet I'll do that when I water this evening.


Even up here in NE I've had my hair up most of the time.  Take it down to shampoo or at bedtime, pile it up in the AM.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am with you Andy. The days of Julia Childs are gone. Even she would advocate using convenience foods when available.



Not true.  Even though I do use pre-made and packaged goods, when possible I make things from scratch.  it's a source of creativity, and boosts my self-esteem as well.  Best of all, it's appreciated by those who eat it.  of course there are some things I have neither the hardware, or the proper facilities to make, like artisan cheeses, or most sausages.  I do make my own pate', and breakfast sausage though.  I've even been known to grind my own flour, and separate it into bran, gluten, germ, and starch, and use every bit of part.

I just love the process, and what the exercises teaches me about how foods react to various techniques, and what they are made of.  Equal to my love of cooking, is my love of learning, and the scientific techniques by which I can figure things out.  Of course, a lot can be said for just trying new ideas, and see what the results are.

I am a certified wheel re-inventor.  If I had the resources, I would design and build my own car, boat, airplane, etc.  I don't so I invent recipes, and learn basic, then advanced food prep techniques.

There are those of us that just have that itch to explore, well, anything and everything.  I'm one of those.  It doesn't help you fit in with society, and you usually get some kind of degrading label for such behavior, especially from 5th grade to 12th grade, and often times beyond.  But it's still worth it for the knowledge gained.

Yes, I'm the oddball, everywhere I go.  But it's who I am, and I like being me.

Then you have kids, and get to give them more than most kids get from their parents.  And to me, that's the best thing I have done in this world.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 29, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Working with phyllo takes more patience than puff pastry.  It's tedious to layer it, one sheet at a time, brush with butter and repeat.  My pakalva recipe calls for 40 sheets of phyllo so that's a commitment.
> 
> We don't make either phyllo or puff pastry.



I love the quote at the bottom of your posts.  And yes, i want to create the universe, and then make an apple pie with the results of that creation.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

Katie H said:


> As for the black clothing, well, I like black and, trust me, the tank top I had on was barely there and I had on short-shorts.  Yes, I always water early in the morning.  Have to here.  Our normal temps are in the low 100s so, perhaps, 90 is cool.  It's hot no matter what time of the day.  It was 89 when we went to bed last night, so the nights don't even cool down enough to begin a day on a pleasant note.  That's just the way it is here.



Oh we have had summers like that here. Two years ago it was so hot at night that a lot of the residents were sitting outside at one in the morning. Even the AC didn't help. And then you get up in the morning to get ready for work, and you are in a major sweat by the time you go out the door.


----------



## Addie (Aug 29, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Not true.  Even though I do use pre-made and packaged goods, when possible I make things from scratch.  it's a source of creativity, and boosts my self-esteem as well.  Best of all, it's appreciated by those who eat it.  of course there are some things I have neither the hardware, or the proper facilities to make, like artisan cheeses, or most sausages.  I do make my own pate', and breakfast sausage though.  I've even been known to grind my own flour, and separate it into bran, gluten, germ, and starch, and use every bit of part.
> 
> I just love the process, and what the exercises teaches me about how foods react to various techniques, and what they are made of.  Equal to my love of cooking, is my love of learning, and the scientific techniques by which I can figure things out.  Of course, a lot can be said for just trying new ideas, and see what the results are.
> 
> ...



I no longer have in-house family to cook for. And health reasons keep me from standing for long periods of time. When my kids were small, 99% of my cooking was from scratch. I think only milk and cheeses were not made at home. I learned to cook on a wood stove from a mother that grew up through the Depression. Any roast she made, the bone always had a second job to do. So I know about cooking from scratch. I just have no reason to do it now for just myself. I make most desserts for my kids, and that is always made from scratch. Sometimes if I am in the mood I will make noodles for scratch chicken soup. I have make puff pastry from scratch. Really not that hard to do. Just takes patience. But why should I do that now?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 29, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Even up here in NE I've had my hair up most of the time.  Take it down to shampoo or at bedtime, pile it up in the AM.



I do the same thing, CG.  My hair goes up in a clippy thing when it's hot, and when I'm at home.


----------



## chopper (Aug 29, 2013)

I learned that there is a lot of evil in the world, and you never know where it will come from until it hits you in the face.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 29, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Not true.  Even though I do use pre-made and packaged goods, when possible I make things from scratch.  it's a source of creativity, and boosts my self-esteem as well...



Chief, you are true Renaissance Man, and a rarity in these times.  Beats being a curmudgeon by a mile too. 

I like to play in the kitchen a lot, doing a lot of "from-scratch".  Unfortunately, I'd lose out to molasses in winter in a race.  Explains why little more than cooking gets done around here.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I do the same thing, CG.  My hair goes up in a clippy thing when it's hot, and when I'm at home.


+1 

Same here. I hate wearing any more clothes than I must on hot, humid days.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Not true.  Even though I do use pre-made and packaged goods, when possible I make things from scratch.  it's a source of creativity, and boosts my self-esteem as well.  Best of all, it's appreciated by those who eat it.  of course there are some things I have neither the hardware, or the proper facilities to make, like artisan cheeses, or most sausages.  I do make my own pate', and breakfast sausage though.  I've even been known to grind my own flour, and separate it into bran, gluten, germ, and starch, and use every bit of part.
> 
> I just love the process, and what the exercises teaches me about how foods react to various techniques, and what they are made of.  Equal to my love of cooking, is my love of learning, and the scientific techniques by which I can figure things out.  Of course, a lot can be said for just trying new ideas, and see what the results are.
> 
> ...


For financial reasons and because of my food sensitivities, I do make almost everything from scratch re: meals. However, this does not explain why my fridge is full of condiments...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 29, 2013)

Addie said:


> Oh we have had summers like that here...


Addie, when we lived south of Cleveland I'd wear shorts when the temps got to the mid- or upper-60s.  When we moved to MA I didn't even think of shorts until the mid-70s!  IMO it's a different kind of temp in different areas of the country.  And I'd much rather put up with 115 in Phoenix (been there/done that) than 90 around here.  After all, it's a "dry" heat.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> All spiders can and do bite. And they can inject some nasty stuff into your skin. It is their defense mechanism. Nasty enough to send you to the hospital a very sick person. You have just been lucky enough to have missed it. Mosquito bites can easily become infected. We do have one section of our country where it rains almost as much as it does in Merry Ole England. The Northwest. But even then they have more days of sunshine than rain. We do have majestic mountains that are snow capped year round, along with deserts that bloom with the most beautiful flowers you have ever seen. Miles and miles of beautiful seashores along with sprawling meadows. But no matter where you go in this country, we have some very unique fauna and flora that can not be found anywhere else on earth. I will gladly live with the inconveniences that each season brings. Because one day I got to see a Big Horn Sheep ram taking his time crossing the road right in front of the car I was in and it looked right at me. It was springtime. Had it been winter, that road would have been closed due to avalanche danger. I would have missed that.


Sorry, I meant spiders in the UK are well-trained and don't bite people and mozzie bites don't usually get infected. Mind you I was targeted by every horse fly in Derbyshire a few weeks ago and that was pretty nasty while it lasted but I'm a bit allergic to the bites.

My post was partly tongue in cheek. I haven't visited the States but we get nature and travel programmes on television and I agree that it's a beautiful and very varied country. Sadly, most Brits who visit the USA for holiday tend to go to Florida to "do" Disney and fail to see the big picture. I'm probably a bit old for the riding holiday out west that I always fancied when I was a girl but on my bucket list of "Things to Do Before I Die" is New England in the fall - very hackneyed and touristy, I know!

As for the animals, an old friend of mine used to be married to a keen amateur mountain climber and used to traipse all over the world with him. Sometime in the 1970s they were camping in the Yosemite when they heard a noise outside the tent, stuck their heads out of the tent and looked straight into the face of a bear. They were very lucky as it just looked at them and turned and walked away.


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

MC, we have running right up the middle of the country a Continental Divide. On one side all the streams flow toward the Pacific and on the other towards the Atlantic ocean. It starts at the border with Mexico and runs all the way up to the border with Canada. Real outdoors people that are nuts as far as I am concerned, hike that whole trail. You get to see scenery that makes you want to cry, it is so beautiful. From 15K feet you are standing on top of a mountain and can see as far as eternity. Beautiful wild flowers, deserts, grizzly bears, elk, big horn sheep, mountain goats and all other kinds of wild life. The hike can take as long as six months. You can run into wild fires in the forest, rakish watering holes, and so many more hazards. But every step is worth the hike. 

I wouldn't go to see Disney World if it was the only thing in this country to see. Right now Florida is having a major problem with sink holes. And they are not far from Disney World. No thanks. I would rather go see the Grand Canyon or the Petrified Forest.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2013)

Addie said:


> MC, we have running right up the middle of the country a Continental Divide. On one side all the streams flow toward the Pacific and on the other towards the Atlantic ocean. It starts at the border with Mexico and runs all the way up to the border with Canada. Real outdoors people that are nuts as far as I am concerned, hike that whole trail. You get to see scenery that makes you want to cry, it is so beautiful. From 15K feet you are standing on top of a mountain and can see as far as eternity. Beautiful wild flowers, deserts, grizzly bears, elk, big horn sheep, mountain goats and all other kinds of wild life. The hike can take as long as six months. You can run into wild fires in the forest, rakish watering holes, and so many more hazards. But every step is worth the hike.



It's actually one of several continental divides, it's toward the west coast, and doesn't stop at the borders. It divides all of the North and South American continents. I went horseback riding along the Continental Divide in Colorado and it's breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

Our PBS showed last night a two part documentary on it. The hiker took his time when he was in Colorado. He was enjoying the vistas too much. He was on top of the highest mountain and the sight was beyond description. Every so often he would leave the trail and go into one of the small towns that serviced the hikers. There were a lot of abandoned mining towns also. I was enthralled.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> It's actually one of several continental divides, it's toward the west coast, and doesn't stop at the borders. It divides all of the North and South American continents. I went horseback riding along the Continental Divide in Colorado and it's breathtakingly beautiful.


GG, are you in any of those pix? They are gorgeous.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2013)

taxlady said:


> GG, are you in any of those pix? They are gorgeous.



Thank you. No, the young lady there was our guide. I was taking the pictures


----------



## chopper (Aug 30, 2013)

One of the ski runs at Breckenridge runs right along the continental divide.  I recommend it to all!  I love living in a state that is so beautiful.


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2013)

Today I learned that even if you have a canning rack in your canner you should still use oven mitts to take it out! What the heck was I thinking??? Owie.


----------



## chopper (Aug 30, 2013)

Alix said:


> Today I learned that even if you have a canning rack in your canner you should still use oven mitts to take it out! What the heck was I thinking??? Owie.



Oh Alix...Ouch!  I burn myself about once a week.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2013)

Alix, don't have done that. Ow.

Chopper, I used to burn myself that often. I'm getting better about that. I have quit (most of the time, sometimes I forget) reaching into the oven without pulling out the shelf. I have fairly "hard hands", but I'm trying to remember to use pot holders, even when I don't think I really need them.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 30, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, I meant spiders in the UK are well-trained and don't bite people and mozzie bites don't usually get infected. Mind you I was targeted by every horse fly in Derbyshire a few weeks ago and that was pretty nasty while it lasted but I'm a bit allergic to the bites.
> 
> My post was partly tongue in cheek. I haven't visited the States but we get nature and travel programmes on television and I agree that it's a beautiful and very varied country. Sadly, most Brits who visit the USA for holiday tend to go to Florida to "do" Disney and fail to see the big picture. I'm probably a bit old for the riding holiday out west that I always fancied when I was a girl but on my bucket list of "Things to Do Before I Die" is New England in the fall - very hackneyed and touristy, I know!
> 
> As for the animals, an old friend of mine used to be married to a keen amateur mountain climber and used to traipse all over the world with him. Sometime in the 1970s they were camping in the Yosemite when they heard a noise outside the tent, stuck their heads out of the tent and looked straight into the face of a bear. They were very lucky as it just looked at them and turned and walked away.




We used to go camping in Yosemite all the time. Mostly in the High Country. In the Valley if we absolutely had to. Desperate city dwellers that we were. I remember us being woken up in the middle of the night by one miffed bear. What no food!? We could hear it outside of our tent. Feel the weight of it's body walking around our site. I didn't dare move or look out to see what it was. Already knew what it was. So no big surprises. Had a feeling though if it heard me breathe I could be dinner.

Once in the Valley a few guys next to us visiting from the Bay Area were rudely woken up. I still laugh at his screams. OMG!! OMG!!! Must have been one sight to see your fancy car crushed, trashed like an aluminum can. They were warned.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 30, 2013)

My mum told me that they went on vacation in Yosemite when I was a baby. She says she looked out the kitchen window of the cabin to see a bear hovering over the baby buggy in which I was sleeping. The bear stood there, looking at me for several minutes and wandered away. My poor mum was terrified of what would happen if she disturbed the bear. She watched and waited with a cast iron skillet in her hand, in case she needed to run outside and confront the bear. But, it turned out fine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2013)

~~Nice pictures GG!

~~chopper, we drove through CO from west to east.  I bet I never blinked!  Really breathtaking sites.

~~Addie, you're calling a friend of ours crazy.   He's an avid hiker - the friend who stayed with us as he was walking the Appalachian Trail.  He just posted a bunch of photos online from his most recent hike at Kings Peak in UT.  Beautiful!  Himself and I used to hike before we got old and furty, but our hiking was minor-league compared to what Larry Boy does.


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> ~~Nice pictures GG!
> 
> ~~chopper, we drove through CO from west to east.  I bet I never blinked!  Really breathtaking sites.
> 
> ~~Addie, you're calling a friend of ours crazy.   He's an avid hiker - the friend who stayed with us as he was walking the Appalachian Trail.  He just posted a bunch of photos on line from his most recent hike at Kings Peak in UT.  Beautiful!  Himself and I used to hike before we got old and furty, but our hiking was minor-league compared to what Larry Boy does.



Not really. My son has done the Appalachian Trail. He started in the Caroliners with his new bride and made it up to Maine. He has also hiked  through the back country at Yosemite. I just ache all over thinking about it. I love the outdoors, but hiking for me, no thanks. One time a friend I was dating took me up to Loon Mountain in NH. We headed out on a trail at the top. I look and I find myself out on a ledge. OMG! One misstep and I was going to be rolling down the side of that mountain. Once my heart slowed back to normal, I sat on that ledge with my legs hanging over and ate the sandwich I had in my pocket. What a beautiful view. No, my hiking days are over. But for those that are still able to do it, I envy them. They get to see what only I can dream about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 30, 2013)

I live right in the middle of the mountains on the Pacific side of the Continental Divide.  All I see are beautiful views.  And lately lots of smoke and fire...


----------



## Addie (Aug 30, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I live right in the middle of the mountains on the Pacific side of the Continental Divide.  All I see are beautiful views.  And lately lots of smoke and fire...



I was thinking of you last night as I watched the documentary. The hiker had to go off trail due to fires. The trails were closed. I was wondering what would the pioneers have done if those trails were closed due to fires. 

I have to admit there are some breath taking sights in your part of the country. In Washington there is Mt. Ranier.  I was able to see it every morning when I opened my drapes. I had the Cascades on one side and the Olympic Mountains on the other. So I know what you mean when you say you see beautiful views.


----------



## Addie (Sep 2, 2013)

Live and Learn. I had a couple of Swanson Chicken Pot Pies in the fridge so I could grab something quick to eat. Heated up one today. I don't like the white meat on chicken or turkey. So I take the first bite. The crust was horrible. Not flakey at all. Absolutely no salt. And the filling was even worse. No salt there either. I spit out the pieces of chicken and the veggies were only half done. Into the garbage. And I went into the freezer and got the other one for the garbage can also without even opening it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> Live and Learn. I had a couple of Swanson Chicken Pot Pies in the fridge so I could grab something quick to eat. Heated up one today. I don't like the white meat on chicken or turkey. So I take the first bite. The crust was horrible. Not flakey at all. Absolutely no salt. And the filling was even worse. No salt there either. I spit out the pieces of chicken and the veggies were only half done. Into the garbage. And I went into the freezer and got the other one for the garbage can also without even opening it.



When I got my first place I lived on those pot pies, five for a dollar!


----------



## Addie (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to buy them and served them on Wednesday. Girl Scout day. I always got home late. The kids loved them. Of course I popped them in the oven then. Maybe that is the difference. You won't see them in my shopping cart again.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> I used to buy them and served them on Wednesday. Girl Scout day. I always got home late. The kids loved them. Of course I popped them in the oven then. Maybe that is the difference. You won't see them in my shopping cart again.


They probably have different ingredients nowadays. They probably don't taste the same as they used to.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2013)

Addie said:


> Live and Learn. I had a couple of Swanson Chicken Pot Pies in the fridge so I could grab something quick to eat. Heated up one today. I don't like the white meat on chicken or turkey. So I take the first bite. The crust was horrible. Not flakey at all. Absolutely no salt. And the filling was even worse. No salt there either. I spit out the pieces of chicken and the veggies were only half done. Into the garbage. And I went into the freezer and got the other one for the garbage can also without even opening it.



Get Marie Callender's next time. All the flavor and calories of homemade


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 2, 2013)

GG, we were underwhelmed the first time we tried Marie Callender's.  We thought they weren't worth it when you considered the price difference between them and Swanson's even though Marie's were on sale AND I had a coupon.  When we tried the first one we followed the micro directions.  But when we had the second I first defrosted it, then baked it in the toaster oven.  Definite taste/texture improvement!  Still not enough to buy them again though.

Addie, you might want to go fish that unopened one out of the trash and try it baked in the real oven.  You might end up with something edible.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2013)

Actually, I think we switched to Stouffer's. Can't remember - it was something we used for quick, lazy dinner nights during the winter, so haven't bought it for a while.

Yeah, we always make them in the toaster oven. They definitely need that dry heat to crisp up, and a lot of time to defrost and heat through.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 2, 2013)

I partial cook in the microwave and finish in the toaster oven.  As close to perfect as I can get with frozen dinners.


----------



## MrsLMB (Sep 3, 2013)

My Dad worked for Campbell's soup.  They make (or made at that time) all Swansons frozen meals.  They also made all Pepperidge Farm products as well as a few others plus Campbell's soup.

Anyway .. we grew up eating all that stuff.

The first time I tried a Marie Callendar pot pie I loved it.  It was not as salty, it had a better ratio of meat to vegies and the vegies were not "rubbery".

I've never tried Stouffers - in fact, I didn't know they made pot pies.

I have learned to make my own pot pies and only rarely purchase frozen ones, but it's always Marie Callendar.

BTW .. I never cook them in the microwave .. always the oven.  To me they just taste better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 3, 2013)

The Stouffer's Factory Outlet was about 10 miles from our home when I was growing up.  Mom had a small deep-freeze.  When I got home from school or work I could always tell if she and Dad had made a Stouffer's run that day just by lifting the lid on the freezer.   Got sooooo tired of "French Bread Pizza".


----------



## Addie (Sep 3, 2013)

Having spent most of my childhood growing up in an Italian neighborhood, it was hardly my favorite pizza.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 9, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> It's actually one of several continental divides, it's toward the west coast, and doesn't stop at the borders. It divides all of the North and South American continents. I went horseback riding along the Continental Divide in Colorado and it's breathtakingly beautiful.


Lovely photos. Perhaps it's a good job I'm too old for a riding holiday like that. I'd look a bit out of place on a side saddle with a velvet safety helmet .

(I've ridden all my life but only took up side saddle 15 years ago. Had a lesson to see what it was like and was hooked. Contrary to what most people think, it's a really secure seat.)


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2013)

Last night I learned something that could very  possibly save me from hours of dry  heaves.

I was sitting at the computer last night and all of a sudden I got hit with a violent episode of vertigo. This is not the first time. But every time it has happened, it happens when I am at the computer. I have an overhead lamp that swings out over the keyboard. I never swing it out. But Spike does. Mostly when he is entering the numbers from the tickets for the "Second Chance" win. He often forgets to swing it back against the wall. When it is swung back I can't see the squiggly light bulb. Those light bulbs are fluorescent. And the ones in my sockets are the white daylight ones. I was so sick, I couldn't even reach for my pills. And they are right next to my bed. Now I don't mind the dry heaves. but I do become concerned with the strain on my heart when they continue for any length of time. And that is what happened last night. Finally I was able to get my pills and took one. That helped a tiny bit. So an hour later I had to take a second one. I keep my nitro and inhaler on the computer desk as well as other areas I usually am. It looks like I am going to have to keep some on my vertigo pills there also. Since it is the area that sets off the episodes. 

I learned to make sure that lamp is back against the wall where I can't see the bulb. And to keep some of my vertigo pills at the computer desk also. It took me long enough to learn what was bringing on the episodes. I am just glad I did. I am a slow learner I guess. I wouldn't wish vertigo even on an ex husband.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> Last night I learned something that could very  possibly save me from hours of dry  heaves.
> 
> I was sitting at the computer last night and all of a sudden I got hit with a violent episode of vertigo. This is not the first time. But every time it has happened, it happens when I am at the computer. I have an overhead lamp that swings out over the keyboard. I never swing it out. But Spike does. Mostly when he is entering the numbers from the tickets for the "Second Chance" win. He often forgets to swing it back against the wall. When it is swung back I can't see the squiggly light bulb. Those light bulbs are fluorescent. And the ones in my sockets are the white daylight ones. I was so sick, I couldn't even reach for my pills. And they are right next to my bed. Now I don't mind the dry heaves. but I do become concerned with the strain on my heart when they continue for any length of time. And that is what happened last night. Finally I was able to get my pills and took one. That helped a tiny bit. So an hour later I had to take a second one. I keep my nitro and inhaler on the computer desk as well as other areas I usually am. It looks like I am going to have to keep some on my vertigo pills there also. Since it is the area that sets off the episodes.
> 
> I learned to make sure that lamp is back against the wall where I can't see the bulb. And to keep some of my vertigo pills at the computer desk also. It took me long enough to learn what was bringing on the episodes. I am just glad I did. I am a slow learner I guess. I wouldn't wish vertigo even on an ex husband.



I had severe vertigo in Costco...I was walking by the books fast and reading titles/authors as I walked by.  Almost knocked on my butt!  I realized it happens when I walk and try to focus on peripheral things going by.  It never bothers me in the car.

Take care Addie!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had severe vertigo in Costco...I was walking by the books fast and reading titles/authors as I walked by.  Almost knocked on my butt!  I realized it happens when I walk and try to focus on peripheral things going by.*  It never bothers me in the car.*
> 
> Take care Addie!


Phew!


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had severe vertigo in Costco...I was walking by the books fast and reading titles/authors as I walked by.  Almost knocked on my butt!  I realized it happens when I walk and try to focus on peripheral things going by.  It never bothers me in the car.
> 
> Take care Addie!



At least you know what kicks it off. I now know that one of the main things is the florescent lights. Spike said that all florescent light bulbs flicker so fast most are unable to detect it. That is one reason why they start to flicker as they are on their last leg. When silent movies first came out, they played havoc on some of the folks. They would leave the theater with throbbing headaches and very dizzy. The same effect as the florescent bulbs. That flickering on the screen. There is a certain level of flickering that affects the individual brain. Strobe lights in nightclubs have the same effect. When I look back over the years and recall all the times I had an episode, even in an office, it was the flickering of the lights. But I also know I can not stand still and look way at the top of very tall buildings. Nor can I watch the bow of a ship or boat cutting through the water on TV. That has to do with motion sickness. I can NEVER turn around fast. On that one I fall right down. I have learned to automatically put my head down when I turn. Even to go around a corner. Strange what the brain will accept or reject and send us reeling.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2013)

Fluorescents have also been known to kick off seizures.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 10, 2013)

Florescent lights flicker at 60 Hertz, or to times per second, the same frequency as household AC current in the U.S.  It flickers with each polarity change in the AC current.  And yes, it is just slow enoough to have an effect on the body, but too fast to easily see, though if you watch closely, you can see it.  You can even create unique visual effects with it.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Sep 10, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Florescent lights flicker at 60 Hertz, or to times per second, the same frequency as household AC current in the U.S.  It flickers with each polarity change in the AC current.  And yes, it is just slow enoough to have an effect on the body, but too fast to easily see, though if you watch closely, you can see it.  You can even create unique visual effects with it.
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I have no idea what the arithmetic is, all I know is that they make me very sick and dizzy.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 10, 2013)

Addie said:


> I have no idea what the arithmetic is, all I know is that they make me very sick and dizzy.



I meant to type - 60 cycles per second.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2019)

Decided to resurrect this old thread because it seemed to be the best place to share this chart. It was on Facebook.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 24, 2019)

*taxy*, you could also use this thread:

*Tips for the Home and Kitchen*


*CWS* dusted it off earlier this month. Geez, these old threads are like a walk down memory lane...


----------



## bradger (Sep 1, 2019)

i learned to make sure you opened the shaker side of red pepper flakes not the pour, before adding to recipe.


----------

